# Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar



> *Verbandsfinanzen:
> Pleiten? Pech und Pannen? ​*
> In den Unterlagen zur Fusion waren ja neben anderen Dokumenten auch die Bilanzen beider Verbände seit 2009, wie rechtlich notwendig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

*Nochmal ganz kurz zusammengefasst:*

VDSF
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der VDSF-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Insgesamt wurde seit 2009 ein Verlust von ca. 370.000 Euro "erarbeitet". *

DAV
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der DAV-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Seit 2009 (weil dann gleicher Zeitraum wie beim VDSF) haben sie einen Verlust von ca. 110.000 Euro "erarbeitet". . *


DAFV
*BEIDE VERBÄNDE HABEN IN DEN LETZTEN 4 JAHREN ZUSAMMEN EINEN VERLUST VON* 

*ca. 480.000 Euro*

*"ERARBEITET"*


*Wer angesichts dessen und angesichts der Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag - aber natürlich auch von Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiarin - als Delegierter trotzdem für eine Fusion im Februar in Berlin stimmt, handelt gegen Angler und gegen seinen jeweiligen Landesverband absolut verantwortungslos.*


*Ich will keinen Bundesverband aus Verbänden und mit Funktionären, die nachgewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können!!*​

*D**ie*
*A**ngler*
*F**ürchterlich*
*V**erarscht*


----------



## Knispel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Wenn ich das so lese, ich als Privatmann müsste wohl spätestens jetzt Privatinsolvenz anmelden ...


----------



## schuessel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, ich als Privatmann müsste wohl spätestens jetzt Privatinsolvenz anmelden ...


und genau deshalb wollen manche Leute wahrscheinlich auch in Zukunft mit dem Geld von Anderen arbeiten und davon leben. Egal wie schlecht gewirtschaftet wird, Milch und Honig fließen.
Das ist für viele Leute in der Gesellschaft eben Antrieb Nummer eins um sich für Führungspositionen freiwillig zu melden.


----------



## dpj_de (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Zur Altersvorsorge:
Die Position findest Du in fast allen Bilanzen - jeder Betrieb mit Angestellten ist mittlerweile verpflichtet für seine Angestellten einen Beitrag zur betrieblichen Altersvorsoge zu leisten. Meist wird das als Beitrag zu einer Pensionskasse geleisstet - oder aber der Betrieb bildet besondere Rücklagen (die aber versichert sein müssen) für die betriebliche Altersvorsorge. Der Posten beunruhigt mich nicht.
Wer Bilanzzahlen lesen kann, der kann dem Gerde von "Pleite" etc. nichts abgewinnen. Beide Verbände haben noch Eigene Mittel - also ist keiner von beiden überschuldet. Was bedenklich ist, dass seit Jahren die Rücklagen abschmelzen und eine Überschuldung bei gleichbleibender Tendenz der Zahlen droht. - Die geplatzte Fusion kann als Argument dienen, dass genau diser Zustand vermeiden werden soll, weil die Verwaltungen nach einer Fusion verschlankt werden können. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist die geplante Fusion aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zwingend erfoderlich - Einheit der Angler etc. sind Nebeneffekte, aber sicher nicht der Grund. Beide Parteien sind also eher Getriebene als Handelnde.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das eine Fusion vor einer Pleite schützen wird? In der Politik wird schon seit eh und je über die Verhältnisse gelebt und das wird eine Fusion auch nicht ändern. Sie liegen mit ihren Arsch schon längst auf Grundeis und dieses fängt auch schon an zu schmelzen.


----------



## dpj_de (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass eine Fusion davor schützt - es gibt einige Beispiele in der Wirtschaftsgeschichte, wo eine Fusion genau aus dem Grund der wirtschaftlichen Überlebensfähigkeit geschlossen wurde - und das auch nciht nützte. Nur: die Fusion ist die einzige Chance für beide Verbände am leben zu bleiben - nur wenn eine Fusion die Personalkosten erheblich reduziert, können weitere Defizite vermieden werden. - Ansonstne geht bei beiden in ein paar Jahren das Licht einfach so aus.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass eine Fusion davor schützt - es gibt einige Beispiele in der Wirtschaftsgeschichte, wo eine Fusion genau aus dem Grund der wirtschaftlichen Überlebensfähigkeit geschlossen wurde - und das auch nciht nützte. Nur: die Fusion ist die einzige Chance für beide Verbände am leben zu bleiben - nur wenn eine Fusion  die Personalkosten erheblich reduziert, können weitere Defizite  vermieden werden. - Ansonstne geht bei beiden in ein paar Jahren das  Licht einfach so aus.


Und warum sollte ausgerechnet eine Fusion die wirtschaftliche Lage verbessern? Sie waren vorher nicht in der Lage dazu oder wollten es gar nicht erst und werden es auch nach einer Fusion nicht sein. Wie du schon sagst, denen geht so oder so das Licht aus, alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Was bedenklich ist, dass seit Jahren die Rücklagen abschmelzen und eine Überschuldung bei gleichbleibender Tendenz der Zahlen droht. - Die geplatzte Fusion kann als Argument dienen, dass genau diser Zustand vermeiden werden soll, weil die Verwaltungen nach einer Fusion verschlankt werden können.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist die geplante Fusion aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zwingend erfoderlich - Einheit der Angler etc. sind Nebeneffekte, aber sicher nicht der Grund. Beide Parteien sind also eher Getriebene als Handelnde.
> Viele Grüße
> Dieter



Hallo Dieter,

sicher kannst Du meine Skepsis ausräumen.

*Es wird auf 8 Jahre hinaus keine Einsparungen Personal- und Geschäftsstellenbereich geben, da sowohl die Angestelltenverhältnisse, als auch die Geschäftsstellen laut Verschmelzungsvertrag so lange bestehen bleiben müssen. *Wo siehst Du ein Verschlankungspotential?

Im Rahmen der Verschmelzung wird der Beitrag des DAV von 3,10€ auf 2,00 € pro Mitglied gesenkt. Im Haupteinnahmeblock des DAV gehen also 33% verloren. Der DAV hat in 2012 bereits 93.000 € Mitgliedsbeiträge aus 2013 eingenommen und verbraucht, und zwar auf Basis der 3,10 €.
Hier sind also im Falle einer Fusion Rückzahlungen i.H.v. ca. 31.000 € notwendig.

Niedersachen hat den Austritt sowohl aus dem VDSF, als auch aus einem Fusionierten Verband, beschlossen. Ab 2014 ein weiteres minus von 180.000 €. Das weitere LV folgen ist gut möglich. 

Der DAV hat keine Rücklagen mehr und wird 2012 mit einem minus von 16.900 € abschließen. Hinzu kommen die Rückzahlungen zuviel geleisteter Beiträge i.H.v. ca. 31.000 € und die Tatsache, dass ein großer Teil der Beiträge für 2013 bereits kassiert und ausgegeben wurden. 

Der großen Einsparblock "grüne Woche" beim VDSF beläuft sich nur auf knapp 38.000€.


Einsparungen sind demnach nur noch in den Leistungen gegenüber den Mitgliedern möglich, also ein Hauptgrund dessen, weswegen die meisten Vereine überhaupt Mitglied sind.


Zusammengefasst: Beide Verbände leben seit 4 Jahren im Minus. 
Minus plus Minus gibt immer noch Minus.

Einsparungen sind ausschließlich im Rahmen der Leistungen gegenüber den Mitgliedern möglich. 

Was habe ich falsch verstanden, dass Du eine Fusion als wirtschaftlich zwingend erforderlich bezeichnest?


Zwingend erforderlich ist eine SWOT-Analyse und ein detaillierter Haushaltsplan für mindestens die nächsten 4 Jahre. Zwingend erforderlich ist ein klares Ziel und ein offenes Bekenntnis zu den Interessen und der Zukunft der Angler.

Nur dann kann man, eventuell, dem Angler erklären, dass es 8 Jahre lang weniger Leistung für mehr Mitgliedsbeitrag gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> nur wenn eine Fusion die Personalkosten erheblich reduziert, können weitere Defizite vermieden werden


Laut Verschmelzungsvertrag ist genau das 8 Jahre lang nicht möglich...



> Was bedenklich ist, dass seit Jahren die Rücklagen abschmelzen und eine Überschuldung bei gleichbleibender Tendenz der Zahlen droht.


Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass diese Zahlen von den Verbänden nicht richtig sind (Stichwort Bilanzbetrug), gibt es in beiden Verbänden ja wohl keine keine Rücklagen mehr.

Und der DAV arbeitet jetzt schon mit Geld von 2013!

Sonst müssten sie ja jetzt schon im Dezember wohl vom Dispo leben (wenn den eine vernünftige Bank denen geben würde überhaupt...)..

*Man kann nicht 2 Verbände zusammenschustern, die beide bewiesen haben, dass sie mit dem Geld, dass ihnen von den Anglern anvertraut wurde, nicht umgehen können!!

Diese zerschlägt man als vernünftiger Mensch zur Schadensbegrenzung.*

Und wenn man dann als VDSF-LV noch wissen muss, dass alle Schulden, die der DAV jetzt noch weiter produziert, im Falle einer Fusion laut Verschmelzungsvertrag vom VDSF übernommen werden muss (wirtschaftlicher Stichtag für die Verschmelzung ist ja der 1.1. 2013!!), sollte schon deswegen kein Delegierter aus dem VDSF für eine solche Fusion stimmen können!!

Denn bezahlen müssten diese DAV-Schulden dann am Ende ja die VDSF-Landesverbände, die dafür dann ihre Vereine/Angler abzocken müssen..




			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dann kann man, eventuell, dem Angler erklären, dass es 8 Jahre lang weniger Leistung für mehr Mitgliedsbeitrag gibt.



Noch weniger Leistung????????

Wie geht das??

Bitte um Erklärung und Darstellung........


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch weniger Leistung????????
> 
> Wie geht das??
> 
> Bitte um Erklärung und Darstellung........



Schau in den Kostenblock "sonstige Aufwendungen". 
Da sind Leistungen für Jugend, Besatz und sonstige Zuschüsse an die Mitglieder enthalten. Die kann man streichen und sich selbst so weiterfinanzieren. Vorausgesetzt, die Mitglieder akzeptieren es, für höhere Beiträge weniger Leistung zu bekommen. 8 Jahre lang, mindestens.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Danke für diese Übersicht!

Dass die Situation auch beim VDSF derart desolat ist, war mir bisher nicht klar.

Die folgerichtige Frage ist doch die nach einem Sanierungsplan. Falles es diesen nicht gibt, ist doch eine Konsequenz aus diesen Zahlen die absehbare Insolvenz.

Vielleicht kann einer der mitlesenden VDSF/DAV-Manager hier mal für Aufklärung sorgen. Ich werde diese Zahlen jedenfalls in ausgedruckter Form auf der kommenden Hauptversammlung meines Vereins an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> ich werde diese zahlen jedenfalls in ausgedruckter form auf der kommenden hauptversammlung meines vereins an die wand hängen.


*Sehr gut!!!!!*

Die sollen ruhig wissen, dass sie das Geld der Angler Bundesverbänden hinterherschmeissen, die seit 4 Jahren nur Verluste machen und die damit bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

PS:
Diese Kurzzusammenfassung kannste ja auch noch ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen ;-))



> VDSF
> *In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der VDSF-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*
> 
> *Insgesamt wurde seit 2009 ein Verlust von ca. 370.000 Euro "erarbeitet". *
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sollen ruhig wissen, dass sie das Geld der Angler Bundesverbänden hinterherschmeissen, die seit 4 Jahren nur Verluste machen und die damit bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können..



Um das so in Bausch und Bogen zu sagen, müsste man die Hintergründe kennen, die zu den Verlusten geführt haben. Bestes Beispiel ist unsere Regierung, die jedes Jahr defizitär arbeitet, von der aber auch die meisten Leute Steuerentlastungen erwarten. Liegt das Defizit also an der Unfähigkeit der Regierung? 

Bezogen auf die Verbände: Sind die Träger der beiden großen Verbände vielleicht einfach nicht bereit, in notwendiger Höhe Beiträge zu entrichten oder liegt es wirklich an der Misswirtschaft der Vorstände? Kann ich aus der Ferne und ohne Kenntnis der Details nicht beurteilen. 
Und wenn es wirklich an zu geringen Beiträgen liegt: Sind die Träger vielleicht nicht bereit, höhere Beiträge zu zahlen, weil sie für ihre heutigen schon keine adäquate Gegenleistung bekommen? Fragen über Fragen, die mal jemand transparent beantworten sollte (teils VDSF/DAV, teils die tragenden Landesverbände).

Unabhängig davon erkenne ich die tragfähige Strategie nicht, wenn zwei finanziell kranke Verbände zu einem in gleicher Weise kranken Gesamtverband fusionieren.

Aber das können die verantwortlichen Manager sicher erklären. Ich warte also, was da kommt ...

Alte Indianerweisheit: Wenn Du auf ein totes Pferd aufsteigst, achte auf einen bequemen Sattel. Der Ritt könnte lang werden. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> Unabhängig davon erkenne ich die tragfähige Strategie nicht, wenn zwei finanziell kranke Verbände zu einem in gleicher Weise kranken Gesamtverband fusionieren.
> 
> Aber das können die verantwortlichen Manager sicher erklären. Ich warte also, was da kommt ...
> 
> Alte Indianerweisheit: Wenn Du auf ein totes Pferd aufsteigst, achte auf einen bequemen Sattel. Der Ritt könnte lang werden.



Gut zusammen gefasst...
#6



> Bestes Beispiel ist unsere Regierung, die jedes Jahr defizitär arbeitet, von der aber auch die meisten Leute Steuerentlastungen erwarten. Liegt *das Defizit also an der Unfähigkeit der Regierung? *


Ja, sie können ja das Geld für Steuerleichterungen ausgeben - müssen sie halt woanders sparen.

Lies den Verschmelzungsbericht vom VDSF:
Da wird schon angekündigt, wo gespart werden soll (bei den Anglern, insbesondere Jugend!! z. B.) - natürlich aber nicht am eigenen Wasserkopf..........



> Bezogen auf die Verbände: Sind die Träger der beiden großen Verbände vielleicht einfach nicht bereit, in notwendiger Höhe Beiträge zu entrichten oder liegt es wirklich an der Misswirtschaft der Vorstände? Kann ich aus der Ferne und ohne Kenntnis der Details nicht beurteilen.
> Und wenn es wirklich an zu geringen Beiträgen liegt: Sind die Träger vielleicht nicht bereit, höhere Beiträge zu zahlen, weil sie für ihre heutigen schon keine adäquate Gegenleistung bekommen? Fragen über Fragen, die mal jemand transparent beantworten sollte (teils VDSF/DAV, teils die tragenden Landesverbände).


Kommt man mit dem Geld nicht aus, ist IMMER der schuld, der das Geld verwaltet......

Wer sonst?

Wenn man aus den von den Anglern abgezockten Millionenbetrag jedes Jahr nix hinkriegt, liegts ja wohl nicht an den Anglern, oder??

WARUM aber sollten die dann diese Unfähigkeit weiter finanzieren??????


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WARUM aber sollten die dann diese Unfähigkeit weiter finanzieren??????



Lassen wir mal das Wort Unfähigkeit weg und fragen uns, warum wir einen Bundesverband überhaupt finanzieren sollten. Sprich: Was bringt dieser dem Angler?

Ich wurde nach meiner Kritik bzgl. der Einflussnahme der Bayerischen Landesverbandes auf eine Verschärfung der Fischereibedingungen in Mittelfranken von einigen Leuten in meinem Umfeld, die durchaus Sachverstand haben, aufgeklärt, dass der Landesverband überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit habe, hier Einfluss zu nehmen, da dieser auf Bezirksebene überhaupt nicht gehört wird. 

Also wenn dies schon innerhalb eines Bundeslandes so ist und Fischereirecht außerdem generell in der Verantwortungs der Länder liegt, frage ich mich, welche Leistungen ein Bundesverband für MICH als Angler erbringen will.

Und als Begründung möchte ich bitte nicht die Unterstützung zur Ansiedelung des Laches o.ä. hören. Das können die Naturschutzverbände genauso gut, dazu brauche ich nicht den VDSF Reloaded.

Fazit meinerseits: Der Verband hat kaum Argumente, die eine Beitragserhöhung in irgendeiner Weise rechtfertigen könnten. Ganz abgesehen von den Personen, die da behaupten, Interessen der Angler vertreten zu wollen und bisher eher am Gegenteil gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> fazit meinerseits: Der verband hat kaum argumente, die eine beitragserhöhung in irgendeiner weise rechtfertigen könnten.


#6#6#6



> Ganz abgesehen von den personen, die da behaupten, interessen der angler vertreten zu wollen und bisher eher am gegenteil gearbeitet haben


Dazu:
Ein Staubsaugervertreter vertritt nicht die Staubsauger - Er verkauft sie...................

Angler sollen ja anscheinend auch (für dumm) verkauft werden, damit sie weiter die Beiträge löhnen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Nur: die Fusion ist die einzige Chance für beide Verbände am leben zu bleiben.....



Unter den bekannten Aspekten und Tatsachen gesehen,wird das dann wahrscheinlich eher ein Sterben auf Raten oder ein dahinsiechen wie gehabt....es "lebe"die Kohle der Beitragszahler.

Nur merken es die "FusionsPatienten" noch nicht so recht...oder wollen es nicht sehen,wie halt so vieles andere auch nicht.#c


Nicht den Tod sollte man fürchten,sondern das man nie beginnen wird,zu leben
_Marc Aurel_

Passt irgendwie...


----------



## orgel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Irgenwie fällt mir beim Lesen von Zahlen oft der Spruch ein "Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste sozialisieren". 

Wohin bzw. an wen fließen denn die Personalaufwendungen in welcher Größenordnung? Aber hier wird man wohl kaum nähere Informationen zu erhalten. 

Ebenso wie zu folgendem:
Es fällt auf, dass gerade der sonstige betriebliche Aufwand bei den Zahlen vom VDSF auffällig hoch ist. Da dies aber eine Art Sammelposten für diverse Kostenblöcke ist, ist auch hier ein näherer Einblick erstmal leider nicht möglich (nicht gewollt?). 
Da gibt es doch z.B. noch die "VDSF Verlags- und Vertriebsgesellschaft mbH", von welcher interessant wäre zu erfahren, ob und welche Zahlungen diese vom Verband für welche Leistungen erhalten hat. Interessant auch, dass sich diese GmbH gemäß den öffentlich zugänglichen Registerbekanntmachungen bis zum 30.11.2012 immerhin 3 Geschäftsführer, u.a. auch Herrn Peter Mohnert, leisten konnte, eine Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung hab ich aber auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Orgel, sei vorsichtig!!!
Als ich genau diese Frage das erste Mal hier gestellt habe, wurde ich wegen angeblicher Übler Nachrede vorGericht gezerrt. Von Mohnert persönlich!!! :m


----------



## orgel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

@Honeyball Dann würde mir das Anglerboard hoffentlich auch beistehen...?!  Wir wissen ja, wie das bei Dir ausgegangen ist, demnach scheint ein einfach Fragestellen ja zumindest vor Gericht nicht so schlimm zu sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Gut, dass wenigstens ein Landesverband nun auch mal anfängt, bezüglich der  desaströsen Finanzen Fragen zu stellen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254631


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Um wieviel müsste die jährliche Beitragszahlung pro Person denn etwa angehoben werden, damit der Verband auskommt?

@ Honeyball, zu der VDSF GmbH haben ja die meisten so einen Verdacht, wozu das Konstrukt da ist. Eine einfache Veröffentlichung der Finanzen könnte sofort Klarheit schaffen und alle Skeptiker eines besseren bestrafen. Da könnte der Verdacht, das abkasiert wird, sofort widerlegt werden. 

Komischerweise erfolgt dieses aber nicht. Kann man nun natürlich drüber Rätseln. Für mich ist die Sache aber klar. Und für die meißten anderen auch. Trotzdem erstaunlich, dass die "Landesfürsten" sich sowas gefallen lassen.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Hier gilt das alte Sprichwort: "Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus!"


----------



## schuessel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Um wieviel müsste die jährliche Beitragszahlung pro Person denn etwa angehoben werden, damit der Verband auskommt?



Meine Glaskugel sagt nach der ersten saftigen Beitragserhöung stellt sich raus es reicht immer noch nicht, wegen erhöhter Ausgaben....|bigeyes


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier gilt das alte Sprichwort: "Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus!"


 


Wenn man eine Lunge oder Leber nimmt,diese auf ein feld wirft dauert es nicht lange und es kommen Rabenartige.Am anfang sind sie noch vorsichtig und arbeiten im team,nach einer zeit geht es schon etwas ruppiger zu.Wenn die Lunge oder Leber aber immer kleiner wird,fangen sie langsam an sich die Augen aus zu hacken.

Ist nur noch ein kleines stück übrig,kloppen sie sich bis auf's äusserste.

 Und das ist nicht erfunden sondern Wahr!
|wavey:


----------



## schuessel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Lunge oder Leber nimmt,diese auf ein feld wirft dauert es nicht lange und es kommen Rabenartige.Am anfang sind sie noch vorsichtig und arbeiten im team,nach einer zeit geht es schon etwas ruppiger zu.Wenn die Lunge oder Leber aber immer kleiner wird,fangen sie langsam an sich die Augen aus zu hacken.
> 
> Ist nur noch ein kleines stück übrig,kloppen sie sich bis auf's äusserste.
> 
> ...




Der natürlich Lauf der Dinge und unausweichlich oder auf Neudeutsch: alternativlos


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



schuessel schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt nach der ersten saftigen Beitragserhöung stellt sich raus es reicht immer noch nicht, wegen erhöhter Ausgaben....|bigeyes



So wirds kommen. Denn wenn Leute mit Geld nicht umgehen können, dann können die mit mehr Geld auch nicht besser umgehen. Aber es ist ja klar nachzuvollziehen, wo das Geld abbleibt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

@ Gründler, ich glaube dein Beispiel mit den Raben wird in der Fusionsgeschichte noch vorkommen. Wenn sie das beim nächsten Termin nicht pber die Bühne bringen (was ich hoffe) dann wirds eng


----------



## orgel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> So wirds kommen. Denn wenn Leute mit Geld nicht umgehen können, dann können die mit mehr Geld auch nicht besser umgehen. Aber es ist ja klar nachzuvollziehen, wo das Geld abbleibt...



Was dann wieder bedeuten würde, dass die mit Geld schon umgehen können


----------



## schuessel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



orgel schrieb:


> Was dann wieder bedeuten würde, dass die mit Geld schon umgehen können




Wieso sollen jemand mit Geld sorgfältig umgehen, das ihm nicht gehört?
Das ist da Grundproblem in weiten Bereichen underer Gesellschaft. Verantwortung wird so oft geteilt und zusammengefasst bis nichts mehr übrig ist. Keiner ist an irgendetwas schuld. Und wenn doch, bekonnt er ne Ehrung und ne Abfindung für lange , treue Dienste blablabla.

Deshalb: Kein Plus, kein Gehalt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

lol
Wie kommst du bitte auf die Schlussfolgerung?


----------



## orgel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> lol
> Wie kommst du bitte auf die Schlussfolgerung?



Lese dazu meinen Post Nr. 20


----------



## schuessel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> lol
> Wie kommst du bitte auf die Schlussfolgerung?



du meinst: kein plus kein gehalt?

Weil mir keine bessere Motivation, vernünftig zu wirtschaften, für Entscheidungsträger einfällt.

Dir?


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

ist es bei banken nicht auch so. du machst richtig minus und bekommst boni. später wirst du mit ner dicken abfindung gegangen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

@ schuessel: Mein Post bezog sich auf den Post von Orgel.


----------



## schuessel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ schuessel: Mein Post bezog sich auf den Post von Orgel.


habs dann auch bemerkt aber war schon zu spät.^^


----------



## Fr33 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Abend,

ich meine die Zahlen sprechen ja für sich.... aber anscheinend gibts auch bei Verbänden keine Grenzen was die Finanzen angeht und man lebt und reguliert auf Pump weiter.

Jeder Privatmann wäre schon zur privat Insolvenz genötigt worden...

Aber das Problem ist doch schon so alt und inzwischen eher ne Volkslapalie geworden. Bin mal gespannt, wann die schlafenden Hunde wieder wach werden und das AB mal wieder von deren Anwälten angeriffen werden... tippe mal auf Mitte Januar 2013 ^^.

Auch wenn es hier nicht hin gehört - aber warum sollen Verbände, Funktionäre sich anders verhalten als Politiker, Top Manager etc....Ab einer gewissen Position etc. geniesst man doch schon eine Art "Imunität".... im schlimmsten Falle wird man des Amtes enthoben und bekommt noch ne fette Abfindung - die für unser eins, gescheit angeteilt, bis zur Rente und noch viel weiter reichen würde....


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ehrlich Leute,

mir ist die Kritik zu platt und trifft auch nicht den Kern.

Was haben wir denn ?

Zwei Verbände, über denen der Pleitegeier kreist und von denen zumindest einer (VDSF) sich in über 30 Jahren Regentschaft noch keinen Driss um die Belange der Basis gekümmert hat, ja der für Verbote und Einschränkungen steht. Wir haben einen zweiten Verband (DAV) der nicht vor der Pleite steht, sondern schon ein Stück weiter ist, und der sich in jüngster Zeit von allen Angelpolitischen Richtlinien verabschiedet hat.

So.

Was wäre nun, wenn die Finanzsituation nicht so prekär wäre?

Wir hätten zwei ebenso Anglerfeindliche Verbände, denen es aber wirtschaftlich gut ginge. Im Prinzip noch schlimmer, als die jetzige Situation.

Weiter.

Ich kann nicht wirklich beurteilen, ob da Gelder verschwendet oder verschleudert wurden. Dazu fehlt mir der Einblick. Man kann mutmaßen und sich in Stammtischparolen ergehen, ja. Mehr aber nicht.

Sind die Verbände zu retten ?

Ja klar sind sie das. Dazu braucht es keine Personalentlassungen und keine Schließungen der Geschäftsstellen. Ich bin absolut sicher, in den Kostenblöcken ist reichlich Einsparpotential (ich denke da nur an den Bereich Casting). Ich denke auch, dass ein Mitgliedsbeitrag von 2,-€ pro Angler ein Witz ist. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, 50 Cent im Monat für einen Verband abzudrücken und so einen Beitrag von 6€/Jahr zu bezahlen. Und wenn das nicht reicht, kann ich auch noch 10 € verschmerzen.

Also, die beiden Verbände, oder ein fusionierter Verband wären durchaus und leicht zu sanieren, ohne dass es dem Angler furchtbar weh tun würde.

*
ABER*

So wie diese Fusionskiste abgelaufen ist, bin ich nicht bereit, auch nur einen Cent zu investieren.

Hätte man sich im Laufe der Fusion durchgerungen, die Karten offen auf den Tisch zu legen, incl. einer ominösen GmbH. Hätte man die Haushaltslage offen und ehrlich kommuniziert. Hätte man einen Plan vorgelegt, wie eine Sanierung gelingen kann. Hätte man mir dann noch klipp, klar und verbindlich gesagt, dass der zukünftige Verband mit einer Verbotseinschränkenden, angelpolitischen Ausrichtung starten wird, mit festen Kriterien, an denen man die Arbeit messen kann, ja dann hätte ich gerne mehr bezahlt. 

*Und das ist der Punkt, an dem wir kritisieren müssen.*

Nicht daran, ob Funktionär A zuviele Spesen abrechnet. Oder ob Funktionär B ein billigeres Hotelzimmer hätte buchen können. 

Wenn die sich für die Angler einsetzen würden, könnten sie den ganzen Tag mit einer Limousine durch die Gegend fahren und nur im Hilton einchecken. Wäre mir doch sowas von Wurscht. 


Im Grunde können wir sogar dankbar sein, dass die Finanzen so desolat sind. Denn genau das wird der einzige Punkt sein, an dem diese unselige Fusion tatsächlich scheitern könnte. 

Wir wurden jahrelang vorgeführt, belogen, getäuscht, und verraten. Bis zuletzt, bis jetzt noch (VDSF-GmbH). Wir haben denen einen großen Teil unsinniger und unnötiger Verbote zu verdanken. 

Und die haben bis jetzt (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) immer noch nicht gemerkt, dass die Basis es durchschaut hat, dass in der Rumpelkammer Licht gemacht wurde. Die glauben immer noch, eine Sanierung könnte durch die kalte Küche geschehen (schaun wer mal). 

Und das alles beziehe ich ausdrücklich nicht auf die beiden Bundesverbände, sondern ganz genauso auf die Landsverbände, ausgenommen Niedersachsen. 

Die Landesverbände haben das alles geschehen lassen. Jahrzehntelang. Und die Kreisverbände und letztlich die Vereine ganz genauso. 

Keine Sau hat sich dafür interessiert, was mit unserem Geld passiert. Alle Verbote und Einschränkungen hat der Angler klaglos hingenommen. 

Sind wir eigentlich total bekloppt ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ist auch wieder war. Und es hat durchaus einen faden Beigeschmack, dass die Fusion bei soviel berechtigter Kritik an den Verbänden und deren (nichts)tun letztlich an ein paar Euro pro Verbandsmitglied scheitern könnte.

All die Probleme um Nachangelverbote, Wettfischverbote, das ständige anbiedern an "Naturschutzverbände", keine Eingriffe und Unterstützung bei drohenden NSG's oder aktuell grade dem Schleppangelverbot (was alle Bellyboote betreffen wird). Alle diese Punkte scheinen nur ein paar wenige im AB zu stören (bzw. nur hier wissen ein paar davon). Erst die schlechte Finanzsituation rüttelt zumindest ein paar ganz wenige wach.

Das seit Jahrzehnten keine erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit für die Angler bertrieben wird, scheint für einen Großteil der Zahlenden kein großes Problem zu sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Bei der Angelpolitik können die Verbände und die Funktionäre die Schuld ja auf die "böse" Politik schieben - selbst wenn sie Verschlechterunge nfür Angler vorwärtstreiben, entscheidet es ja immer noch die Politik.

Verlogene Heuchelei eben....

Bei den Finanzen ist dagegen die Sachlage klar:
Da sind definitiv die unfähigen und ignoranten und dilettantischen Bundesverbände selber gewesen!!

Die damit bewiesen haben dass sie nicht mal diese Grundlagen des sorgsamen Umganges mit Geld, dass ihnen von den Anglern für Lobbyarbeit anvertraut wurde, auch nur ansatzweise beherrschen..

Wer seit 2009 NICHT EINMAL einen positiven Abschluss hinkriegt sondern stattdessen (zusammen) fast eine HALBE  MILLION EURO in den Sand setzt, dem kann man weder vertrauen noch zutrauen, dass er sonst irgendwas Positives für Angler hinkriegt.

Und das haben ja nun beide Bundesverbände über die Jahre hinweg dann immer wieder auch bewiesen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

*Nochmal ganz kurz zusammengefasst:*

VDSF
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der VDSF-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Insgesamt wurde seit 2009 ein Verlust von ca. 370.000 Euro "erarbeitet". *

DAV
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der DAV-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Seit 2009 (weil dann gleicher Zeitraum wie beim VDSF) haben sie einen Verlust von ca. 110.000 Euro "erarbeitet". . *


DAFV
*BEIDE VERBÄNDE HABEN IN DEN LETZTEN 4 JAHREN ZUSAMMEN EINEN VERLUST VON* 

*ca. 480.000 Euro*

*"ERARBEITET"*


*Wer angesichts dessen und angesichts der Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag - aber natürlich auch von Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiarin - als Delegierter trotzdem für eine Fusion im Februar in Berlin stimmt, handelt gegen Angler und gegen seinen jeweiligen Landesverband absolut verantwortungslos.*


*Ich will keinen Bundesverband aus Verbänden und mit Funktionären, die nachgewiesen haben, dass sie weder einen Verband führen können noch Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen - Und dazu noch das Geld der Angler verschleudern!!*​

*D**ie*
*A**ngler*
*F**ürchterlich*
*V**erarscht*


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

*Angelausweise für Kinder unter 10 Jahren*



http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/kinderangelausweis.php


So löst man die Finanzprobleme.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Hallo,

das beste ist der Spruch auf dem Ausweis:

Wer Angel immer pflegt, und emsig ist und was bewegt,der fängt ganz sicher seinen Fisch und bringt ihn Mama für den Tisch.

Sicher, das der Schein nicht für U4 ist ?

Ansonsten ist Nachwuchsförderung ja nicht schlecht |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das beste ist der Spruch auf dem Ausweis:
> 
> ...



Das ist keine Förderung sondern abkassieren. 

Beitrag: 3,85 Euro!

Für was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Das ist aber ne Landesverbandsgeschichte - hier gehts um die Finanzen der Bundesverbände und dass das deren Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer seit MINDESTENS 4 Jahren nicht geregelt kriegen, mit dem von den Anglern jedes Jahr abgezockten Millionenbetrag auszukommen und dafür sinnvolle und zielführende Arbeit für Angler zu machen..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne Landesverbandsgeschichte - hier gehts um die Finanzen der Bundesverbände und dass das deren Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer seit MINDESTENS 4 Jahren nicht geregelt kriegen, mit dem von den Anglern jedes Jahr abgezockten Millionenbetrag auszukommen und dafür sinnvolle und zielführende Arbeit für Angler zu machen..




Ja korrekt, es ist aber bezeichnend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Das unbestritten....


----------



## Pitti (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nochmal ganz kurz zusammengefasst:*
> 
> VDSF
> *In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der VDSF-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*
> ...


 

Dank an Thomas für diese gute Aufklärungsarbeit, nun bekommt das ganze doch ein rundes Gesicht. Viele können sich jetzt selbst ein Bild machen, was vorher ja nicht möglich war. Danke:vik:


----------



## Pitti (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ehrlich Leute,
> 
> mir ist die Kritik zu platt und trifft auch nicht den Kern.
> 
> ...


 
Wir sind nicht bekloppt, gewisse Strukturen findet man schon in den Angelvereinsvorständen, jeder kennt bestimmt ein Beispiel davon.
Wir wollen selbstverantwortend Angeln und glaubten was uns da versprochen wurde, das man sich für unsere Intressen einsetzen werde. 
Genauso und nicht anders wie Wir unseren Vereinsvorstand wählen, oder zur Politischen Wahl gehen.
Wenn dann jedoch erst durch bestimmte Umstände klar wird, was mit unserer Stimme gemacht wir, haben viele kaum noch den Nerv etwas dagegen zu tun.
Aber vielleicht bewirkt ja diese Beispielhafte Aufklärungsarbeit hier mal was, das man einfach wacher sein muss und allen die man eine Gewisse Macht, mit seiner Stimme gibt, permanent auf die Finger schaut. Danke für Eure gute Arbeit hier.:vik:


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht bekloppt, gewisse Strukturen findet man schon in den Angelvereinsvorständen, jeder kennt bestimmt ein Beispiel davon.
> Wir wollen selbstverantwortend Angeln und glaubten was uns da versprochen wurde, das man sich für unsere Intressen einsetzen werde.
> Genauso und nicht anders wie Wir unseren Vereinsvorstand wählen, oder zur Politischen Wahl gehen.
> Wenn dann jedoch erst durch bestimmte Umstände klar wird, was mit unserer Stimme gemacht wir, haben viele kaum noch den Nerv etwas dagegen zu tun.
> Aber vielleicht bewirkt ja diese Beispielhafte Aufklärungsarbeit hier mal was, das man einfach wacher sein muss und allen die man eine Gewisse Macht, mit seiner Stimme gibt, permanent auf die Finger schaut. Danke für Eure gute Arbeit hier.:vik:



Es kann aber auch genau das Gegenteil bewirken.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

ich für meinen Teil weiss - dass ich (vorerst) nur noch unter androhung der Todesstrafe wieder einen Vorstandspostens eines Angelvereines übernehmen werde....

Ich denke die Verbände machen es auch nicht anders - erst werden die "Blindgänger" mundtot gemacht und dann erpresst... dass kann in Vereinen mit Rauswurf etc. erfolgen.... und ich möchte mal den sehen, der dann als neue Alternative einem anderen, weiter entfernten Verein beitreten will... vorallem wenn die Vereine untereinander mauscheln.... dann biste sozusagen "Vogelfrei für die Vereinswelt... kein Spaß.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass viele Marionetten die Fäden abschneiden und auch gesammelt aufstehen und anfangen in Ihren Vereinen etc. was zu ändern... zuerst ist die Vereinsebene drann, dann gehts zu den Landesverbänden und am Ende kann man die Beine der Bundesverbände ansägen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Pitti schrieb:


> das man einfach wacher sein muss und allen die man eine Gewisse Macht, mit seiner Stimme gibt, permanent auf die Finger schaut. Danke für Eure gute Arbeit hier.:vik:



Dann ruhig das hier weiterverbreiten, dass mehr Angler merken, dass die darauf aufpassen müssen, was mit ihrem Geld geschieht:
VDSF
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der VDSF-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Insgesamt wurde seit 2009 ein Verlust von ca. 370.000 Euro "erarbeitet". *

DAV
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der DAV-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Seit 2009 (weil dann gleicher Zeitraum wie beim VDSF) haben sie einen Verlust von ca. 110.000 Euro "erarbeitet". . *


DAFV
*BEIDE VERBÄNDE HABEN IN DEN LETZTEN 4 JAHREN ZUSAMMEN EINEN VERLUST VON* 

*ca. 480.000 Euro*

*"ERARBEITET"*


*Wer angesichts dessen und angesichts der Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag - aber natürlich auch von Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiarin - als Delegierter trotzdem für eine Fusion im Februar in Berlin stimmt, handelt gegen Angler und gegen seinen jeweiligen Landesverband absolut verantwortungslos.*


*Ich will keinen Bundesverband aus Verbänden und mit Funktionären, die nachgewiesen haben, dass sie weder einen Verband führen können noch Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen - Und dazu noch das Geld der Angler verschleudern!!*​


			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rumsparerei bei der Jugend ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Sauerei, nicht nur beim VDSF, dafür aber um so schlimmer.



Willkommen in der Realität beim DAFV..............

Denn das ist natürlich auch für den gemeinsamen Verband, den DAFV, genau so geplant!!!

Geld für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Jugend, Angler und Angeln etc. zu sparen, um die laut Vertrag notwendigen doppelten Geschäftsstellen für die festgeschriebene 8 Jahre finanzieren zu können..

Wers braucht.................


*D**ie*
*A**ngler*
*F**ürchterlich*
*V**erarscht*


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Schaut mal! Da hat jemand eine ganz simple Lösung gefunden, wie man mit wenig Ärger und vor allem noch weniger Kosten viel mehr erreicht hätte, als die Fusionsmauschler sich träumen lassen:
http://www.wav-stgt.de/Fusion_275.html

Tja, so sind die Schwaben, wenn's um's Geld geht.

Allerdings hätte die Sache den gewaltigen Haken, dass man dann ja ein Präsidium hätte demokratisch wählen lassen müssen statt die Posten schon im Vorfeld auszumauscheln.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> Ach ja: Wenn die Politik fordert, die Verbände sollen gemeinsam mit einer Stimme sprechen, ist das eher ein Witz. Die Politiker sind doch nicht einmal innerhalb ihrer Parteien zu einer Meinung fähig. *Das einzige wirkliche Argument zu den Fusionen ist die Abschaffung gleicher (mehrfacher) Verwaltungen und damit die Freisetzung der Mittel für Verbandsarbeit*.


Und genau das wird ja im aktuellen Verschmelzungsvertrag für 8 Jahre ausgeschlossen, gespart werden soll u. a. z. B. bei der Jugend laut Verschmelzungsbericht des VDSF - herrlich, oder?
;-))))))))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

_Zitat:_
_ 	 	 		 			 				Ach ja: Wenn die Politik fordert, die Verbände sollen gemeinsam mit  einer Stimme sprechen, ist das eher ein Witz. Die Politiker sind doch  nicht einmal innerhalb ihrer Parteien zu einer Meinung fähig. *Das  einzige wirkliche Argument zu den Fusionen ist die Abschaffung gleicher  (mehrfacher) Verwaltungen und damit die Freisetzung der Mittel für  Verbandsarbeit*.

_Auch der gute Herr Schock hat es nicht begriffen.Die Freisetzung von Mitteln für Verbandsarbeit erreicht jeder Landesverband für sich am effektivsten durch Austritt aus dem Bundesverband. 

*Das* ist sicher kein Grund *für* eine Fusion, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Der war auch gut, Ralle -))

Kein Geld mehr von den LV für keine Leistung der real existierenden Bundesverbände ist wohl wirklich die naheliegendste Lösung..


----------



## flor61 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und genau das wird ja im aktuellen Verschmelzungsvertrag für 8 Jahre ausgeschlossen, gespart werden soll u. a. z. B. bei der Jugend laut Verschmelzungsbericht des VDSF - herrlich, oder?
> ;-))))))))))



Die Rumsparerei bei der Jugend ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Sauerei, nicht nur beim VDSF, dafür aber um so schlimmer.

Da wird an der Zukonft rumgesägt, als gäbe es kein Morgen, und dann dieses ewige Rumgejammere, daß die Rente nicht reicht, daß die Restjugend keinen Respekz hat, wir brauchen Fachkräfte, heute mal aus Spanien, und und und.

Es macht mit der Weile kaum noch Laune, sich gesellschaftlich, und damit ehrenamtlich, einzubringen, wenn von Oben, also auch von Seiten des VDSF, diese gesellschaftliche Hauptaufgabe absolut negiert wird.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rumsparerei bei der Jugend ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Sauerei, nicht nur beim VDSF, dafür aber um so schlimmer.



Willkommen in der Realität beim DAFV..............

Denn das ist natürlich auch für den gemeinsamen Verband, den DAFV, genau so geplant!!!

Geld für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Jugend, Angler und Angeln etc. zu sparen, um die laut Vertrag notwendigen doppelten Geschäftsstellen für die festgeschriebene 8 Jahre finanzieren zu können..

Wers braucht.................


----------



## flor61 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Wie ich sprach, Sauerei, egal wo und egal bei wem. Kinder sind die Zukunft der Gasellschaft.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

*Deswegen:*
VDSF
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der VDSF-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Insgesamt wurde seit 2009 ein Verlust von ca. 370.000 Euro "erarbeitet". *

DAV
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der DAV-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Seit 2009 (weil dann gleicher Zeitraum wie beim VDSF) haben sie einen Verlust von ca. 110.000 Euro "erarbeitet". . *


DAFV
*BEIDE VERBÄNDE HABEN IN DEN LETZTEN 4 JAHREN ZUSAMMEN EINEN VERLUST VON* 

*ca. 480.000 Euro*

*"ERARBEITET"*


*Wer angesichts dessen und angesichts der Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag - aber natürlich auch von Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiarin - als Delegierter trotzdem für eine Fusion im Februar in Berlin stimmt, handelt gegen Angler und gegen seinen jeweiligen Landesverband absolut verantwortungslos.*


*Ich will keinen Bundesverband aus Verbänden und mit Funktionären, die nachgewiesen haben, dass sie weder einen Verband führen können noch Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen - Und dazu noch das Geld der Angler verschleudern!!*​


			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rumsparerei bei der Jugend ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Sauerei, nicht nur beim VDSF, dafür aber um so schlimmer.



Willkommen in der Realität bei VDSF, DAV und DAFV..............

Denn das ist natürlich auch für den gemeinsamen Verband, den DAFV, genau so geplant!!!

Geld für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Jugend, Angler und Angeln etc. zu sparen, um die laut Vertrag notwendigen doppelten Geschäftsstellen für die festgeschriebenen 8 Jahre finanzieren zu können..

Wers braucht.................


*D**ie*
*A**ngler*
*F**ürchterlich*
*V**erarscht*


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Zitat:_
> _                                                 Ach ja: Wenn die Politik fordert, die Verbände sollen gemeinsam mit  einer Stimme sprechen, ist das eher ein Witz. Die Politiker sind doch  nicht einmal innerhalb ihrer Parteien zu einer Meinung fähig. *Das  einzige wirkliche Argument zu den Fusionen ist die Abschaffung gleicher  (mehrfacher) Verwaltungen und damit die Freisetzung der Mittel für  Verbandsarbeit*.
> 
> _Auch der gute Herr Schock hat es nicht begriffen.Die Freisetzung von Mitteln für Verbandsarbeit erreicht jeder Landesverband für sich am effektivsten durch Austritt aus dem Bundesverband.
> ...




Den Witz bezüglich einer Stimme sprechen hat er aber verstanden.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ich sag's doch:
Ein Pragmatiker mit einer Stunde Zeit schafft mit einem Aufsatz mehr Substanz als all diese Dilettanten in den letzten zwei Jahren.

oder anders gesagt: Sämtliche Kühe dieser Welt können nicht zeitgleich soviel Mist produzieren


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ein Blick in die Zukunft: 
Zeitung vom 16.02.13


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich sag's doch:
> Ein Pragmatiker mit einer Stunde Zeit schafft mit einem Aufsatz mehr Substanz als all diese Dilettanten in den letzten zwei Jahren.
> 
> oder anders gesagt: Sämtliche Kühe dieser Welt können nicht zeitgleich soviel Mist produzieren




Sorry H-P, aber was der gute Herr Schock da schreibt ist von vorne bis hinten Unfug. Und von Substanz ist da gar nix zu erkennen.

Er schlägt im Grunde nur eine preiswertere Variante eines wirkungslosen Bundesverbandes vor. 

Das ist genau die Grundhaltung des LFSV-SH.


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Thomas, Deinen Darstellung gibt Zahlen an von Stand 31.12.2012.
Heute ist der 18.12.2012. Inwiefern sind dies Zahlen real? Bzw. woher kommen Du diese?

Die Grüne Woche kostete meines Erachten dem VDSF in den letzten Jahren bedeuten mehr als 38.000 €.


----------



## flor61 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ein Blick in die Zukunft:
> Zeitung vom 16.02.13



Schade, war kaum zu lesen.

Aber die Trendfrisur ist echt gut (Schmalzlocke). Wenn er nächstes Jahr keinen Job mehr hat, kann er sich ja bewerben :q, das bringt uns dann .....|kopfkrat

Petri


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Bzw. woher hat "Anglerpraxis" diese Zahlen her für die Jahresabrechnung für 2012? 
Deinen Quellenangabe gut und schön nur wie belastbar ist diese?


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Wieso arbeitet der DAV schon mit Geld von 2013?


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Schon mal was von der Edit Funktion gelesen ^^

PS: ich denke mal die Zahlen sind eine Hochrechnung... in den paar Tagen bis zum 31.12.2012 wird wohl der Trend kaum anders verlaufen. Sowas nennt man heute auch Forecast 2012.


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Na ja für den 31.12.2012 z.B. 223.675,00 anzusetzen ist schon einen konkrete Zahl. 
Und zeige mir die Firma/Verband etc. die am 31.12. oder wegen mir auch 01.01. Ihren Jahresabschluss fertig hat. Das wäre sensationell!

Hochrechnungen, ok, stimmt, allerdings sollte dann ein sehr sehr enger Draht zum Schatzmeister des DAV bestehen. 
Auch für Hochrechnungen brauchst Du zumindest einen Teil belastbare Zahlen.

Ich habe auch nur gefragt woher die Zahlen zum 31.12.2012 stammen, der Verweis auf www.angelparxis.de, gut, nur woher nehmen die diese Zahlen?


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ich habe gerade gelesen im Index der aufgeführten Quelle www.anglerparaxis.de, das es sich dabei um ein Projekt von Anglerboard selbst handelt.
Da bin ich nun auch nicht schlauer woher die Zahlen kommen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

@ Fischdieb:
Danke für die Nachfragen!

Damit wir das klarstellen können, wenn das mißverständlich formuliert sein sollte.

*Die Zahlen sind aus den von VDSF und DAV selber veröffentlichten Dokumenten/Bilanzen zur Fusion - also die Zahlen sind von den Verbänden selber.*

Genauso wies am Anfang des Artikels steht.

Die Links sind keine Quelle, sondern da sind die PDF-Dokumente der Bilder aus dem Artikel zum downloaden abgelegt - genauso wie das auch im Artikel steht.

Beim VDSF ist die Fortschreibung vom VDSF zum Jahresende in der Bilanz selber vorgenommen.

Beim DAV vom Buchhaltungsbüro an Hand der Zahlen der vergangenen Jahre defensiv weitergeführt worden.

Als "Reserve" beim DAV z. B. nicht mit einbezogen sind die Kosten für deren außerordentliche HV in Berlin am 16/17. 11. 2012, was sicherlich nochmal ein weiteres Minus im 5-stelligen Bereich "bringt"....

Dass der DAV jetzt schon von Geld aus 2013 lebt, ergibt sich aus Kassenstand - würde man hier die vom DAV angegebene Zahl an Einnahmen von knapp 93.000 Euro aus 2013 (PRA) abziehen, wären schon im Dezember jetzt in Minus von ca. 17.000 Euro in der Kasse - da keine Rücklagen ausgewiesen, dann also das mit dem Geld aus 2013 bezahlt, oder eben pl.......??..........


*Deswegen gilt das weiter:*
VDSF
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der VDSF-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Insgesamt wurde seit 2009 ein Verlust von ca. 370.000 Euro "erarbeitet". *

DAV
*In den 4 Jahren seit 2009 hat der DAV-Bund nicht einmal ein positives Ergebnis gehabt.*

*Seit 2009 (weil dann gleicher Zeitraum wie beim VDSF) haben sie einen Verlust von ca. 110.000 Euro "erarbeitet". . *


DAFV
*BEIDE VERBÄNDE HABEN IN DEN LETZTEN 4 JAHREN ZUSAMMEN EINEN VERLUST VON* 

*ca. 480.000 Euro*

*"ERARBEITET"*


*Wer angesichts dessen und angesichts der Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag - aber natürlich auch von Wirtschaftsprüfer und VDSF-Justitiarin - als Delegierter trotzdem für eine Fusion im Februar in Berlin stimmt, handelt gegen Angler und gegen seinen jeweiligen Landesverband absolut verantwortungslos.*


*Ich will keinen Bundesverband aus Verbänden und mit Funktionären, die nachgewiesen haben, dass sie weder einen Verband führen können noch Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen - Und dazu noch das Geld der Angler verschleudern!!*​


			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rumsparerei bei der Jugend ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Sauerei, nicht nur beim VDSF, dafür aber um so schlimmer.



Willkommen in der Realität bei VDSF, DAV und DAFV..............

Denn das ist natürlich auch für den gemeinsamen Verband, den DAFV, genau so geplant!!!

Geld für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Jugend, Angler und Angeln etc. zu sparen, um die laut Vertrag notwendigen doppelten Geschäftsstellen für die festgeschriebenen 8 Jahre finanzieren zu können..

Wers braucht.................


*D**ie*
*A**ngler*
*F**ürchterlich*
*V**erarscht*


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ok, kann ich bitte mal den Link bekommen wo der DAV diese Zahlen für den 31.12.2012 veröffentlich? Ich finde das irgendwie nicht.

Wie muss ich das verstehen, das die Zahlen vom Buchhaltungsbüro (welches?) *defensiv* weitergeführt werden?

Was ich nicht verstehe, da der DAV für 2013 noch gar keine Einnahmen hat (es wurden noch keine Beiträge der Landesverbände für 2013 abgeführt) wie kann der dann mit dem Geld von 2013 im Jahr 2012 "leben"?

Und ihr kennt wirklich den aktuellen Kassenbestand beim DAV? Meine Hochachtung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Die Dokumente muss auch Dein Landesverband von seinem Bundesverband erhalten.

Allgemein zugänglich sind sie aber auch dank des LSFV-NDS:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331
(nach unten scrollen)



> Wie muss ich das verstehen, das die Zahlen vom Buchhaltungsbüro (welches?) defensiv weitergeführt werden?


Das heisst, dass vom Buchhaltungsbüro bewusst Kosten aussen vor gelassen wurden wie von der ausserordentlichen HV 2012, um nicht ein zu negatives Bild bei der Fortschreibung an Hand der Zahlen seit 2008 zu erhalten.



> Was ich nicht verstehe, da der DAV für 2013 noch gar keine Einnahmen hat (es wurden noch keine Beiträge der Landesverbände für 2013 abgeführt) wie kann der dann mit dem Geld von 2013 im Jahr 2012 "leben"?


Lies mal die Bilanzen (Quelle s.o.), PRA, steht doch alles da drin.

Wenn Dus nicht verstehst, geh halt zu einem Buchhaltungsbüro oder  Steuerberater..



> Und ihr kennt wirklich den aktuellen Kassenbestand beim DAV? Meine Hochachtung



Steht doch alles in den Bilanzen drin, die der DAV selber veröffentlicht hat.

Und das wird wohl stimmen, Du wirst denen ja nicht Bilanzbetrug vorwerfen wollen??

Da mach ja nicht mal ich ;-))))


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sorry, dort finde ich nur einen Zwischenabschluss bis zum *30.09.2012.* Der Jahresabschluss zum *31.12.2012* fehlt dort. Wurde der zwischenzeitlich entfernt? Auch den *aktuellen* Kassenbestand kann ich dort nich ablesen.

Erklär es mir doch einfach mal mit einfachen Worten (für mich "Dummi"), wieso soll der DAV Geld von 2013 ausgeben, was er noch gar nicht hat? Für so eine Antwort muss ich doch nicht zu einem Steuerbüro gehen.

Wenn Du schreibst, der DAV gibt das Geld von 2013 schon 2012 aus, sollte das doch erklärbar sein, ohne den Hinweis an den Fragesteller sich zur Beantwortung Deiner Feststellung an ein Finanzbüro zu wenden müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> Sorry, dort finde ich nur einen Zwischenabschluss bis zum 30.09.2012. Der Jahresabschluss zum 31.12.2012 fehlt dort. Wurde der zwischenzeitlich entfernt? Auch den aktuellen Kassenbestand kann ich dort nich ablesen.



 Dann halt nochmal:
Beim VDSF ist die Fortschreibung zum 31.12 2012 vom VDSF zum Jahresende in der Bilanz selber vorgenommen.

Beim DAV ist die Fortschreibung zum 31.12 2012 vom Buchhaltungsbüro an Hand der Zahlen der Abschlüsse des DAV der Jahre seit 2008!! defensiv weitergeführt worden. Um das mit den VDSF-Angaben vergleichbar zu machen.



> EErklär es mir doch einfach mal mit einfachen Worten (für mich "Dummi"), wieso soll der DAV Geld von 2013 ausgeben, was er noch gar nicht hat? Für so eine Antwort muss ich doch nicht zu einem Steuerbüro gehen.


Der DAV hat schon einen Teil des Geldes aus 2013 auf seinen Konten.
Das ist genauso auch ausgewiesen (passive Rechnungsabgrenzung, knapp 93.000 die jetzt schon auf dem Konto sind, obwohl die erst 2013 fällig werden).

Frag mich jetzt aber nicht nach dem warum und wieso.....

Das musst die Verbände selber fragen............

Wir haben nur die Zahlen, warum den Verbänden der jedes Jahr von den Anglern abgezockte Millionenbetrag nicht reicht, dass frag die selber..


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sorry, dort finde ich nur einen Zwischenabschluss bis zum *30.09.2012.* Der Jahresabschluss zum *31.12.2012* fehlt dort. Wurde der zwischenzeitlich entfernt? Auch den *aktuellen* Kassenbestand kann ich dort nich ablesen.
> 
> Erklär es mir doch einfach mal mit einfachen Worten (für mich "Dummi"), wieso soll der DAV Geld von 2013 ausgeben, was er noch gar nicht hat? Für so eine Antwort muss ich doch nicht zu einem Steuerbüro gehen.
> 
> Wenn Du schreibst, der DAV gibt das Geld von 2013 schon 2012 aus, sollte das doch erklärbar sein, ohne den Hinweis an den Fragesteller sich zur Beantwortung Deiner Feststellung an ein Finanzbüro zu wenden müssen.



???

Glaubst Du an einem Lottogewinn in den Monaten Von Ende September bis Ende Dezember?

Zum DAV: Wenn die Ausgaben bis September den Einnahmen überschreiten, wovon leben die Damen und Herren im DAv von Ende September bis zum Ende Dezember?

Jahresbeiträge werden vor Begin des neuen Jahres eingezogen/bezahlt.


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Also ich habe mit die Zwischenbilanz zum 30.09.2012 angesehen. Ich habe da beim besten Willen keine Fortführung bis 31.12.2012 gefunden.
Es ist ja auch eindeutig als Zwischenbilanz mit Stand 30.09.2012 dargestellt. Und nicht anders.
Der DAV-Bundesverband hat definitiv noch keinen Cent Betragsgeld von 2013 auf seinen Konto! Das habe ich auf Grund Deiner Darstellung nachgefragt. Dazu gibt es auch eine Finanzordnung wann und wie die Landesverbände ihre Beiträge abführen müssen. Vor dem 31.12. fließt da kein Beitragsgeld!!!!!!
Wer anderes behauptet, sagt schlichtweg die Unwahrheit. 
Die Behauptung, der DAV hat schon Beitragsgelder von 2013 auf dem Konto ist schlichtweg falsch. Welcher Landesverband führt den bereits 2012 die Beiträge für 2013 ab? Sorry, völliger Nonsens.

Das mit bunten Balken darzustellen ist das einen, das mit prüffesten Fakten zu belegen ist das andere.

Du schreibst selbst: 

*Frag mich jetzt aber nicht nach dem warum und wieso.....
*
Offtopic an:
Hätten wir die Wiedervereinigung nach den gleichen Maßstäben durchgeführt, die hier manche Leute zur Fusion fordern, es gäbe heute noch 2 deutsche Staaten.
Und Thema, brauche ich einen Bundesverband ja oder nein, da komme ich mir vor wie im Mittelalter. Da bin ich ja froh das wir es bis zur Bundesrepublik geschafft haben und nicht beim Königreich Preussen und Fürstentum Saarland hängen geblieben sind. 
Offtopic aus.


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sharpo, mit dem Satz:

*Jahresbeiträge werden vor Begin des neuen Jahres eingezogen/bezahlt. *

liegts Du leider vollkommen falsch! 
Die Finanzordnung des DAV legt das anders fest, 2012 fließen keine Beitragsgelder, wer anderes behauptet, sagt die Unwahheit!
Übrigens, mein DAV -Jahresbeitrag 2013 werde ich im März 2013 zahlen, zu meiner Vereinsversammlung.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Wenn Du schreibst, der DAV gibt das Geld von 2013 schon 2012 aus, sollte das doch erklärbar sein, ohne den Hinweis an den Fragesteller sich zur Beantwortung Deiner Feststellung an ein Finanzbüro zu wenden müssen.



Nun, Fischdieb, ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du zu den glücklichen Menschen gehörst, die privat das Problem nicht haben, was da zum Tragen kommt. Denn sehr viele Menschen machen Monat für Monat genau das gleiche. Sie leben schon im laufenden Monat von dem Geld (Gehalt, Hartz IV, Rente), das erst am Monatsende überwiesen wird. Dafür gibt's ja den Dispositionskredit.
Bei vielen Firmen ist das ähnlich. Die müssen Konten überziehen, um Lieferantenrechnungen zu bezahlen, und dann auf das Geld des Kunden warten.

Das passiert also immer dann, wenn keine Rücklagen mehr vorhanden sind, auf die man in so einem Fall zurückgreifen kann. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad spielen die Banken da mit (und leben auch nicht schlecht davon), aber sobald auffällt, dass die eingehenden Zahlungen das aufgelaufene Minus nicht mehr decken können, wird das Ganze äußerst kritisch.

Anders ist das nur bei Staaten. Die schaffen es oft noch nicht mal, mit den eingehenden (Steuer-)Geldern die Zinsen für die aufgelaufenen Schulden zu zahlen, aber das ist dann Volkswirtschaft und nicht mehr Betriebswirtschaft, also ein ganz anderes Fach :m :q:q


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Wenn ich Deinen Ausführungen richtig verstehe, wäre der DAV Ende September sozusagen bei Null (alle Einnahmen aufgebraucht) und kann nur überleben wenn bereits gelder von 2013 verbraucht?
Keinen Ahnung was Du vorliegen hast, aber die Unterlagen die uns allen zugänglich sind lassen diesen Schluss definitiv nicht zu.
Übrigens, sollte der DAV nachweisbar zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einen Cent Beitragsgeld von 2013 auf dem Konto haben,Sharpo, dann spendiere ich Dir ein Fass Freibier. Falls nicht würde ich gern ein Fass Bier haben wollen. Abgemacht?


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Würdest Du meinen Dispo kenne würdest Du anders reden ))

Aha, jetzt hat der DAV also seinen Dispo überzogen......
Dann müssten ja irgendwo die fetten Dispogebühren auflaufen....
Wo kann ich das nachlesen?

Oder Deine rein private Vermutung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Nach Angaben des DAV in Papenburg gibts beim DAV außer Beiträgen keine Einnahmen.

Wenn dann im Rahmen der PRA in der Bilanz knapp 93.000 Euro ausgewiesen werden, kann das halt nix anders sein als Beiträge (wie wohl im Jahr zuvor ja auch schon) - oder die hätten dann schon in Papenburg gelogen..

Und auch der VDSF hat in seiner Geschäftsordnung stehen, dass die mindestens 1/4 der Mitgliedsbeiträge als Liquiditätsreserve haben müssen (ca. 320.00o Euro) - das kümmert die auch nicht, die weisen da selber ja nur 85.000 in der Kasse aus bis Ende Dezember..

Nichts anders sagen wir ja:
Denen kann man beiden - was Geld angeht - nicht einen Millimeter trauen.........


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sharpo, mit dem Satz:
> 
> *Jahresbeiträge werden vor Begin des neuen Jahres eingezogen/bezahlt. *
> 
> ...



Nun gut, wenn deren Finanzordnung dies so regelt.

Nur von irgendetwas müssen die jetzt noch bis Ende Dezember leben. Sag mir bitte wovon?
Im September bereits eine negative Bilanz.
Ok, ist auch nur Buchaltungstechnisch.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Würdest Du meinen Dispo kenne würdest Du anders reden ))
> 
> Aha, jetzt hat der DAV also seinen Dispo überzogen......
> Dann müssten ja irgendwo die fetten Dispogebühren auflaufen....
> ...



Nicht unbedingt.

Werden vermutlich irgendwo unter "Zinsen" oder sonstige Augaben verbucht.

Aber unter uns Fischdieb.
Fakt ist nunmal, beide Verbände machen derzeit ein dickes Minus.
Und wenn die Bilanzen bereits im September ein dickes Minus aufweisen, muss man sich Fragen woher das Geld für die letzten drei Monate kommt.
Sicherlich ist das ganze erstmal nur auf dem Blatt Papier und stört nicht das operative Geschäft.
Keine Firma reicht Insolvenz wenn 2- 3 Monate oder länger minus Zahlen geschrieben werden.
Dafür hat man auch Rücklagen gebildet.
Diese Rücklagen decken nun aber das opperative Geschäft nicht mehr. Woher kommen nun die Gelder?
Kredite bei den Banken oder auch von den Landesverbänden wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Oder auch Vorauszahlungen vo Mitgliedsbeiträgen.

Und da wird man Dir als Aussenstehender wohl kaum einen genaueren Einblick geben.
Es könnte ja der Verdacht der Insolvenzveschleppung  entstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Steht in der Bilanz des DAV zum 30.09. 2012:
Passive Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten: 93.381,66 Euro

Also buchhalterisch Geld AN den DAV für Leistungen des Verbandes in 2013, das bereits 2012 gezahlt wurde.

Da ausser Mitgliedsbeiträgen laut DAV keine Einnahmen da sind, MÜSSEN das eben Mitgliedsbeiträge aus 2013 sein (für ca. 30.000 Zahler).

Oder welches Geld soll da von wem für welche Leistung in dieser Größenordnung an den DAV geflossen sein, die erst 2013 erbracht werden soll?

Und auch der VDSF hat in seiner Geschäftsordnung stehen, dass die mindestens 1/4 der Mitgliedsbeiträge als Liquiditätsreserve haben müssen (ca. 320.000 Euro) - das kümmert die auch nicht, die weisen da selber ja nur 85.000 in der Kasse aus bis Ende Dezember..

Nichts anders sagen wir ja:
Denen kann man beiden - was Geld der Angler angeht - nicht einen Millimeter trauen.........





> Es könnte ja der Verdacht der Insolvenzveschleppung entstehen.


Hab aber zumindest ich noch nie öffentlich behauptet......


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steht in der Bilanz des DAV zum 30.09. 2012:
> Passive Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten: 93.381,66 Euro
> 
> Also buchhalterisch Geld AN den DAV für Leistungen des Verbandes in 2013, das bereits 2012 gezahlt wurde.
> ...



Das war der Lottogewinn.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Das sagt Wiki dazu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechnungsabgrenzung

*"Passive Rechnungsabgrenzung *

Erträge des neuen Jahres, die im alten Jahr bereits Einnahmen sind, zum Beispiel Vorauszahlungen von Kunden, werden auf Konten  für passive Rechnungsabgrenzung (Abkürzung: PRA) gebucht. Sie begründen  Leistungsverbindlichkeiten, also Ansprüche der Kunden oder anderer Gläubiger an Leistungen des Unternehmens. Die Buchung auf den Erlös- und Forderungskonten entspricht der oben aufgezeigten Buchungslogik.
*Beispiel:* Ein Fitness-Studio (Geschäftsjahr vom 1. Januar bis  31. Dezember) verkauft am 1. Dezember 2008 eine Jahreskarte für 600 €.  Das Geld wird sofort bar bezahlt. Das Studio hat dann also für das Jahr  2008 eigentlich 550 € "zu viel" eingenommen. Diese anteiligen 550 € für  die Zeit von Januar bis November 2009 gehören erfolgsmäßig nicht in das  Geschäftsjahr 2008, sondern in das Jahr 2009 (zumal der Kunde im Jahr  2009 u. a. auch die Duschen benutzt und dafür im Jahr 2009 Kosten  verursacht, ohne im Jahr 2009 erneut dafür zu bezahlen.)
 Da die vollen 600 € aber schon auf dem Konto des Studios eingegangen  sind, werden die anteiligen 550 € für das nächste Jahr als  Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten bilanziert.
 Das Fitness-Studio hat also am 31. Dezember 2008 eine Art  "Verbindlichkeit" in Leistung – es schuldet dem Kunden noch das Recht,  das Studio 11 Monate zu nutzen – ohne dass er dafür erneut bezahlen  muss."


Eindeutig. Gelder von Morgen werden Heute verarbeitet.

Und da der DAV keine anderen EInnahmequellen als die Mitgliedsbeiträge hat....

hat man Dich angelogen Fischdieb.
Oder hat der DAv andere Einnahmequellen?


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

...warum schaut sich das genannte, "renommierte" Buchhaltungsbüro denn nicht einfach den Kontennachweis zur Bilanz respektive den Kontennachweis zum Zwischenabschluss an...dort steht doch bestimmt der Inhalt des Bilanzpostens....


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> ...warum schaut sich das genannte, "renommierte" Buchhaltungsbüro denn nicht einfach den Kontennachweis zur Bilanz respektive den Kontennachweis zum Zwischenabschluss an...dort steht doch bestimmt der Inhalt des Bilanzpostens....



Sorry, verstehe ich nicht.
Wie soll das Steuerbüro von Thomas Einblick in die Kontoführung des DAV oder auch VDSF bekommen?

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Da die meisten Landesverbände finanziell wohl deutlich besser dastehen als die Bundesverbände, ist es durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich und auch wirtschaftlich völlig legitim, wenn der LV xyz seinen finanziell klamm werdenden Mutterverband mal zwischendurch zinslos unter die Arme greift.

In einer Bilanz müssen solche Geldflüsse aber eben verbucht werden, und wenn es Vorauszahlungen für zukünftig liegende Ansprüche sind, dann eben als Passive Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten (PRAP). Nichts anderes als (s. Wikipedia) bereits erbrachtes Geld für noch nicht erbrachte Leistungen.


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

...das mit dem Dispositionskredit = eingeräumter Kontokorrent verstehe ich ja noch, was ich nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache, dass der DAV dann in seiner Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung sowohl in den vergangenen Jahren als auch im aktuellen Jahr keine Zinsaufwendungen als Betriebsausgabe ausweist...??? 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry, verstehe ich nicht.
> Wie soll das Steuerbüro von Thomas Einblick in die Kontoführung des DAV oder auch VDSF bekommen?
> 
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Ich habe nicht geschrieben Einblicke "in die Kontoführung" des Verbandes, viel mehr habe ich den "Kontennachweis zur Bilanz" angesprochen; dieser ist Bestandteil zum sog. "Jahresabschluss"....dort kann man doch die Zusammensetzung der Bilanzpositionen entnehmen, sowohl Aktiva als auch Passiva!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

D. Passive Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten: 93.381,66 Euro
9000  Saldovorträge Sachkonten


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Passive Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten: 93.381,66 Euro
> Saldovorträge Sachkonten



Aha, "Kontennachweis zur Bilanz" gefunden !!!


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

gelöscht. erledigt.


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> gelöscht. erledigt.




Wie ich sehe, hast Du dir diese Unterlagen NIE selber angesehen, sonst hättest Du doch schon festgestellt, dass genau dieser - von mir angesprochene Kontennachweis zur Bilanz - ebenfalls Bestandteil der Veröffentlichung war....


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sehe ich anders: passiver Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten kann vieles bedeuten, siehe: http://wirtschaftslexikon.gabler.de/Archiv/140785/passive-rechnungsabgrenzung-v4.html

Ich finde Eure Schlußfolgerungen mehr als abenteuerlich.  
Und das Thema Schlußrechnung zum 31.12.2012 kann mir immer noch niemand richtig beantworten. Jetzt reden wir nur noch vom 30.09.2012.
Es gibt erst mal einen generellen Schuldverdacht und um den zu untermauern kann mal schon mal mit bunten Balken arbeiten.

Spruch meines Profs: Trau nie einer Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälsch hast....
Ich sehe den DAV auf normalen gesunden Beinen laufen, Einschätzungen zum VDSF kann ich nicht treffen.
Und ob ich am Ende für einen Bundesverband im Jahr 2 € abdrücke oder wegen mir 3 € (wir reden hier vom JAHRESBEITRAG!!!!) ist mir persönlch völlig Wurst. Ich persönlich wäre auch bereit mehr Geld zu zahlen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, hast Du dir diese Unterlagen NIE selber angesehen, sonst hättest Du doch schon festgestellt, dass genau dieser - von mir angesprochene Kontennachweis zur Bilanz - ebenfalls Bestandteil der Veröffentlichung war....



Das hat nichts mit anschauen zu tun sondern mit meiner bereits gemachten Aussage, dass ich auch nicht immer alles verstehe was in einer Bilanz steht.


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sharpo, nim einfach die Bierwette an....;-)))


----------



## smithie (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders: passiver Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten kann vieles bedeuten, siehe: http://wirtschaftslexikon.gabler.de/Archiv/140785/passive-rechnungsabgrenzung-v4.html


Da steht doch genau das gleiche drinnen, wie bei wiki...?!


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders: passiver Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten kann vieles bedeuten, siehe: http://wirtschaftslexikon.gabler.de/Archiv/140785/passive-rechnungsabgrenzung-v4.html
> 
> Ich finde Eure Schlußfolgerungen mehr als abenteuerlich.
> Und das Thema Schlußrechnung zum 31.12.2012 kann mir immer noch niemand richtig beantworten. Jetzt reden wir nur noch vom 30.09.2012.
> ...



Da steht nichts anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> Ich finde Eure Schlußfolgerungen mehr als abenteuerlich.


´
Nachdem der DAV seit 2008 jedes Jahr mit Verlust abgeschlossen hat laut der eigenen Bilanzen, finde ich das nicht abenteuerlich zu vermuten an Hand  der schon zu 75% für 2012 vorliegenden Zahlen einen weiteren Verlust für das Gesamtjahr zu prognostizieren. .

Da ich selber ja aber auch weder Buchhalter, Wirtschaftsprüfer noch Steuerberater bin und das nur so wiedergebe, wie ich es vom Büro gekriegt habe, frage ich dazu explizit nochmal mal, um diesen Sachverhalt der passiven Rechnungsabgrenzung in  für normale Leute verstänbdlicher Sprache zu erhalten.

Hoffe das schnellstmöglich zu kriegen (hättet ihr auch ein paar Stunden früher bringen können...)


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ach egal.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deinen Ausführungen richtig verstehe, wäre der DAV Ende September sozusagen bei Null (alle Einnahmen aufgebraucht) und kann nur überleben wenn bereits gelder von 2013 verbraucht?
> Keinen Ahnung was Du vorliegen hast, aber die Unterlagen die uns allen zugänglich sind lassen diesen Schluss definitiv nicht zu.
> Übrigens, sollte der DAV nachweisbar zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einen Cent Beitragsgeld von 2013 auf dem Konto haben,Sharpo, dann spendiere ich Dir ein Fass Freibier. Falls nicht würde ich gern ein Fass Bier haben wollen. Abgemacht?



Wird Dir das nicht langsam peinlich?

Wir klagen Verbände an und untermauern das mit unumstößlichen Fakten.

Du verteidigst Verbände, indem Du genau diese Fakten mit den absurdesten Vermutungen und Behauptungen anzweifelst. Nicht erst in diesem Thema hier.

Das passt genau auf die Verfahrensweise vieler unverantwortlicher oder schlicht überforderter Funktionäre.

Verdrängen was nicht sein darf, leugnen was nicht sein soll. 

Alternativ könnte man nur noch totale Inkompetenz attestieren, was ich aber aus Höflichkeit unterlasse. 

Und das Sharpo nun das von Dir versprochene Faß Freibier erhält, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
Wann hat ein Funktionär Deiner Gesinnung schonmal ein Versprechen gehalten ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ´
> Da ich selber ja aber auch weder Buchhalter, Wirtschaftsprüfer noch Steuerberater bin und das nur so wiedergebe, wie ich es vom Büro gekriegt habe, frage ich dazu explizit nochmal mal, um diesen Sachverhalt der passiven Rechnungsabgrenzung in  für normale Leute verstänbdlicher Sprache zu erhalten.
> 
> Hoffe das schnellstmöglich zu kriegen (hättet ihr auch ein paar Stunden früher bringen können...)



Ausführlichen Text sollte ich dazu bis morgen abend haben..

Telefonische Kurzanmerkung:
Wenns keine vorgezogenen Mitgliedsbeiträge sind, könnens natürlich auch Schulden sein, da auf der Passivseite vermerkt..

Es wäre aber auf jeden Fall ein Schuld- und kein Guthabenposten..


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> D. Passive Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten: 93.381,66 Euro
> 9000  Saldovorträge Sachkonten



=> "Saldovorträge Sachkonten": dabei kann es sich dann aber beim besten Willen NICHT um Beitragseinnahmen aus dem Jahr 2013 handeln, die im Jahr 2012 bereits zugeflossen sind!!!

Da es sich um solche Einnahmen aus 2013, zuglossen in 2012, NICHT handelt, könnte es ja vielleicht als "sonstige Passive" eine Art "Kapital" / "Eigenkapital" / "Rücklagen" ausgewiesen sein???

Dies würde dann auch erklären, wie der DAV teilweise höhere Ausgaben als Beitragseinnahmen "verkraften" konnte, ohne dabei einen möglichen Kontokorrent in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen?!

Eines kann man den veröffentlichten Unterlagen des DAV auf jeden Fall entnehmen: Kontokorrent wurde nie in Anspruch genommen, es wurden in keinem der veröffentlichten Jahren Kontokorrentzinsen o. ä. in der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung ausgewiesen.....


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausführlichen Text sollte ich dazu bis morgen abend haben..
> 
> Telefonische Kurzanmerkung:
> Wenns keine vorgezogenen Mitgliedsbeiträge sind, könnens natürlich auch Schulden sein, da auf der Passivseite vermerkt..
> ...



oder eben ein "EIGENKAPITALPOSTEN" (siehe oben!!!)

Schuldposten??? Ohne Ausweis von irgendwelchem "Zinsaufwand" in der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung??? Wie woll das möglich sein???


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> Da es sich um solche Einnahmen aus 2013, zuglossen in 2012, NICHT handelt, könnte es ja vielleicht als "sonstige Passive" eine Art "Kapital" / "Eigenkapital" / "Rücklagen" ausgeweisen sein???


Warum wird dann in 2011 ein "nicht durch Eigenkapital gedeckter Fehlbetrag" ausgewiesen (da gabs die PRA auch schon)??

Da könnte man dann vielleicht (noch) nicht von Fälschung, aber sicher von Bilanzschönung reden.....



> Schuldposten??? Ohne Ausweis von irgendwelchem "Zinsaufwand" in der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung??? Wie woll das möglich sein???


Geldeinnahmen für Folgejahre werden nicht in der GuV erfasst..


Und ansonsten muss ich echt auf morgen abend verweisen, da ich wie gesagt kein Buchhalter bin.

Aber weitere Fragen könnt ihr gerne schreiben, die werden dann nacheinander abgearbeitet..


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Nun, ich hab sie mir angeschaut und da es, wie üblich, im 9000er Konto (Saldovortrag Sachkonten) aufgeht, ist nicht die Passivseite interessant, sondern die Frage in welchem Gegenkonto sich dieser Betrag versteckt, den gem. HGB müssen Saldenabgrenzungen ausgeglichen sein.
Und auf der Aktivseite stehen da halt, egal wie man die Bilanz dreht und wendet, nur die Bankkonten entgegen. Also handelt es sich um Geld (Aktiva) für noch nicht erbrachte Leistungen (Passive Abgrenzung) (steht auch so in Fischdiebs Link zu Gabler, wenn man es nur genau liest und ein wenig ReWe oder BWL gelernt hat).

Was nun die Frage betrifft, wie eine Bilanzhochrechnung gemacht wird, da war ich auch mit meinem Latein am Ende, aber zum Glück gibt's ja Freunde, die sowas gelernt haben, in diesem Fall ein Bank- und Versicherungsmensch.
Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, wird dazu nach einem festgelegten statistischen Verfahren auf Basis von Vergleichszahlen (z.B. Vorjahre) und dem gemittelten Durchschnittswert der abgelaufenen Ist-Periode jeder Bilanz- bzw- GuV-Posten nach einer irgendwo erstellten Festlegungstabelle einzeln kalkuliert. In dieser Berechnung wird ein Abweichungsfaktor eingebaut, um Einzelwerte nach oben oder unten hin zu analysieren (Chance oder Risiko). Die Banken gehen genau nach diesem Verfahren vor, wenn sie die Kreditwürdigkeit von Unternehmen oder Schuldnern analysieren. Dabei unterscheidet man zwischen defensiver, offensiver und neutraler Hochrechnung. Die Ermittlung eines Firmenwerts erfolgt bei erfolgreichen Unternehmen meistens offensiv, um beim potentiellen Käufer einen möglichst hohen Preis zu erzielen, bei weniger erfolgreichen Unternehmen eher defensiv, um Anlagewerte und -positionen höher zu bewerten als z.B. ein Negativwert für das Ergebnis der operativen Geschäftsführung. Er hat mir das so erklärt, dass ein Scheich, der einen Fussballverein kauft, mehr Geld zahlt, wenn dieser in der Tabelle weiter vorne steht, auch wenn der Marktwert seiner Spieler eigentlich niedriger ist. Umgekehrt wird auch ein schlechter da stehender Verein besser bewertet, wenn er ein eigenes Stadion hat. 
Die hier vorgenommene defensive Hochrechnung ist also aller Voraussicht nach ein klein wenig günstiger für die Darstellung der finanziellen Situation des DAV als es sich hinterher tatsächlich ergeben wird.

Ist alles ein wenig verwirrend, aber vielleicht hab ich es ja verständlicher gemacht. Wenn hier einer mitliest, der sich besser auskennt, kann er ja mal versuchen, das noch deutlicher zu machen und schauen, ob ich da alles so richtig geschrieben habe.:m


----------



## smithie (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> oder eben ein "EIGENKAPITALPOSTEN" (siehe oben!!!)


Hm, wie soll das gehen? dem PRAP muss ja eine noch zu erbringende Leistung in 2013 gegenüber stehen.
Was sollte das bei Eigenkapital sein?


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> oder eben ein "EIGENKAPITALPOSTEN" (siehe oben!!!)
> 
> Schuldposten??? Ohne Ausweis von irgendwelchem "Zinsaufwand" in der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung??? Wie woll das möglich sein???



Nö, wie schon von mir gesagt: Jeder liquide Mitgliedsverband kann dieses Geld an den DAV überwiesen haben, um es im nächsten Jahr mit den Mitgliedsbeiträgen zu verrechnen. Was ist daran abwägig?

--> keine ausgewiesenen Kontokorrentzinsen
--> Passive Rechnungsabgrenzung
--> Geldbetrag auf Konto als Saldenausgleichender Aktivposten

Einzige andere Variante, die mir noch einfällt und die auch in diese Bilanz passen würde:
Der DAV hat irgendwann vor längerer Zeit mal eine Immobilie verkauft, die er aber kostenlos solange weiter nutzt, bis alle Raten bezahlt sind. Dann fließt dieses Geld jährlich aufs Konto und muss abgegrenzt werden, bis die tatsächliche Übergabe erfolgt.
Also, was ist nun weiter hergeholt????#c


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

http://www.rechnungswesen-info.de/passive_rechnungsabgrenzung.html

 "Einnahmen vor dem Abschlussstichtag, die Ertrag für eine bestimmte Zeit nach diesem Tag darstellen  (§ 5 Abs. 5 Nr. 2 EStG).
Im Voraus erhaltener Ertrag."

Eindeutig Geld für Leistungen im kommenden Jahr.


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

eine bilanz ist keine gewinn.- und verlustrechnung. um ein objektives bild zu bekommen ( nennen wir es mal lage der nation ), sollte jede g und v wie eine bilanz geführt werden. wenn mein steuerbüro meinen jahresabschluss macht, enthält diese eine pos. fertige arbeiten. sprich erbrachte leistungen, die noch nicht in rechnung gestellt sind. dafür darf ich auch schön steuern zahlen, ohne dieses geld bisher erhalten zu haben. genau so sieht es bei der rechnung der verbände aus. die bilanz enthält nur die hauptkonten. die unterkonten müssen hier nicht aufgeführt werden. in den unterkonten werden diese ca. 93000 stehen. diese konten müssen nicht offen gelegt werden.
es hat nur einen zweck ( um positiv da zu stehen ) ( bzw nicht ganz so mies wie es eigentlich ist ) einen kredit bei der bank bekommen sie nicht, bei den zahlen

bei banken ähnlich. wir lagern mal die schlechten papiere aus.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Fast richtig, Sharpo, allerdings kann da statt "Leistungen" auch ein zu übergebender Sachwert hinter liegen.:m


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



smithie schrieb:


> Hm, wie soll das gehen? dem PRAP muss ja eine noch zu erbringende Leistung in 2013 gegenüber stehen.
> Was sollte das bei Eigenkapital sein?



Ich vermute, es gibt keinen Passiven Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten als solchen, ggf. handelt es sich hierbei einfach in der Tatsache um eine andere PASSIVA....das könnte dann zB "Kapital" / "Eigenkapital" sein...wo sonst in der Bilanz, als auf der Passivseite, sollte dies "Kapital" stehen???

Bem ausgewiesenen Wert kann es sich also absolut nicht um Beitragszahlungen für das Jahr 2013 handeln, weil gem. Kontennachweis zur Bilanz keine Mitgliedsbeiträge 2013 erfasst wurden....


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Nur mal für die Verschwörungstheoretiker:
Selbst was ganz Böses könnte theoretisch da bilanziell hinter stecken: "Du zahlst mir jetzt den Betrag x aufs Konto und dafür übertrage ich Dir Gewässer y, sobald wir fusioniert sind."

Wer fest vom Weltuntergang zum 21.12. überzeugt ist, der hat ja bestimmt auch schon massenweise Kredite aufgenommen...


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

@Ahnungsloser: Hast Du mein Posting 114 nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden? Oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## smithie (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

ich habe was nicht verstanden 

Der 93.000 € Posten steht ja beim 30.09.2011 drinnen und in gleicher Höhe beim 30.09.2012.

Kann es sein, dass dieser PRAP schon älter ist?


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

der wird auch nächstes jahr da stehen. es sei denn es gibt eine änderung der mitgliedszahlen und damit verbundenen einahmen. papier ist geduldig.
ein jahresabschluss wird nicht immer am jahresende gemacht. ein jahr ( geschäftsjahr ) kann auch von september bis september laufen.
vielleicht hast du dich auch persönlich schon mal gewundert irgendwo, im september, wo stand, wegen inventur geschlossen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Fast richtig, Sharpo, allerdings kann da statt "Leistungen" auch ein zu übergebender Sachwert hinter liegen.:m




Schon klar.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> eine bilanz ist keine gewinn.- und verlustrechnung. um ein objektives bild zu bekommen ( nennen wir es mal lage der nation ), sollte jede g und v wie eine bilanz geführt werden. wenn mein steuerbüro meinen jahresabschluss macht, enthält diese eine pos. fertige arbeiten. sprich erbrachte leistungen, die noch nicht in rechnung gestellt sind. dafür darf ich auch schön steuern zahlen, ohne dieses geld bisher erhalten zu haben. genau so sieht es bei der rechnung der verbände aus. die bilanz enthält nur die hauptkonten. die unterkonten müssen hier nicht aufgeführt werden. in den unterkonten werden diese ca. 93000 stehen. diese konten müssen nicht offen gelegt werden.
> es hat nur einen zweck ( um positiv da zu stehen ) ( bzw nicht ganz so mies wie es eigentlich ist ) einen kredit bei der bank bekommen sie nicht, bei den zahlen
> 
> bei banken ähnlich. wir lagern mal die schlechten papiere aus.



Kredit bei den Banken.

Nunja, ohne Sicherheiten wird es keine Kredite geben.
Immobilie mit einem Wert von 1 Euro in der Bilanz? Als Sicherheit?
Mitgliedsbeiträge als Sicherheit?  :g
Vor der Banken/ Wirtschaftskrise mag dies ja üblich gewesen sein, aber heute?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Man kann sich natürlich an diesem Punkt PRAP aufhalten.

Ist aber unnötig.

Da ich das wie gesagt abklären lasse und morgen abend dazu ausführliches Material und Antworten bekommen soll.

Wird dann spätestens übermorgen eingestellt sein.

Bis dahin habe ich auch alle diesbezüglichen Aussagen im Artikel entsprechend gekennzeichnet. 



Unabhängig von diesem zu diskutierenden Einzelposten bleibt es aber nach wie vor doch wohl so, dass laut von den Verbänden selber vorgelegten  Dokumenten DAV und VDSF seit 2009 in KEINEM EINZIGEN Jahr einen ausgeglichenen oder positiven Haushalt hingekriegt haben.

Sondern mit Abschluss diesen Jahres laut vorliegender Dokumente und defensiver Hochrechnung für 2012 seit 2009 zusammen ca. 480.000 Euro Verlust gemacht haben.

Nimmt man nur 2009 bis 2011 ohne die hochgerechneten Verluste diesen Jahres, sinds dann in den 3 Jahren immer noch  ca. 410.000 Euro..

Obs dann 2012  "nur" weitere 70.000 Euro Verlust  - wie prognostiziert -  sein werden oder doch wieder mehr werden, wird sich dann zeigen....


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Wie wurden diese "Verluste" denn dann "finanziert"??? Ich erkenne weder "Haben-"Salden der Bankkonten in den einzelnen Kontennachweisen noch langfristige oder kurzfristige Vergindlichkeiten gg. Kreditinstituten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> Wie wurden diese "Verluste" denn dann "finanziert"??? Ich erkenne weder "Haben-"Salden der Bankkonten in den einzelnen Kontennachweisen noch langfristige oder kurzfristige Vergindlichkeiten gg. Kreditinstituten?



Nochmal:
Bin selber weder Buchhalter, Steuerberater, Wirtschaftsprüfer. 

Das müsste man also die Verbände fragen, wie sie das da machen oder warum die dann vor einer Fusion das nicht alles angeben..

Oder - die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich auch - die vorgelegten Dokumente mit den angegebenen Zahlen sind falsch oder unvollständig..

Was ich aber eigentlich nicht glauben kann, da es ja bei Vorlage dieser Dokumente darum ging, sich bei einer Fusion gegeneinander ehrlich zu machen und diese Dokumente ja auch Bestandteil des Verschmelzungsvertrages sind.

Wären da falsche oder unvollständige Zahlen/Guthaben/Schulden angegeben worden, wäre das ja kompletter Irrsinn und damit diese Fusion sofort  - auch rechtlich selbst bei Annahme durch die Verbände - gescheítert. 

Da könnten dann ja sonstwelche Guthaben wie auch Verbindlichkeiten versteckt sein.

Das traue ich nicht mal den Bundesverbänden zu..


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

in einer bilanz, must du nicht verluste finanzieren. vergleiche es mal mit spanischen fussballvereinen.die blase platzt erst, wenn du einen grossen posten nicht mehr bezahlen kannst


----------



## orgel (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne weder "Haben-"Salden der Bankkonten in den einzelnen Kontennachweisen noch langfristige oder kurzfristige Vergindlichkeiten gg. Kreditinstituten?



Keine Habensalden? Beim DAV sind zum 30.09.2012 TEUR 202 Guthaben bei Kreditinstituten ausgewiesen, beim VDSF sind es per 30.09.2012 TEUR 375!?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



orgel schrieb:


> Keine Habensalden? Beim DAV sind zum 30.09.2012 TEUR 202 Guthaben bei Kreditinstituten ausgewiesen, beim VDSF sind es per 30.09.2012 TEUR 375!?


 
Und wie sehen diese "Habensalden" am 31.12. aus....?

Meine Bank würde  "Game Over" zu mir sagen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Da niemand vor Fehlern gefeit ist - auch ich beileibe nicht - finde ich die Anmerkungen von Ahnungsloser007 sehr gut und bedanke mich ausdrücklich dafür!

Habe deswegen ja auch extra nochmal entsprechende klarstellende Ausführungen angefordert und im Artikel entsprechend gekennzeichnet.


Man kommt aber ins Nachdenken - so oder so..

Und wie so oft, wenn man ins nachdenken kommt, kommen dann eher wieder neue Fragen.

Mal davon ausgegangen, Ahnungsloser007 hätte recht und es wäre bei dem PRAP tatsächlich Eigenkapital und keine vorgezogenen Einnahmen.

Dann stellt sich ja direkt die Frage, warum auf diese Weise bilanziert (Eigenkapital/Guthaben "versteckt") werden sollte, statt Eigenkapital/Guthaben/Rücklagen etc. einfach auch als solche auszuweisen?

Auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass in der Bilanz von 2011 vom DAV ein "nicht durch Vereinsvermögen gedeckter Fehlbetrag" von von knapp 17.500 Euro vom Steuerberater aufgeführt wird.

Was man ja nicht bräuchte, wenn das im PRAP tatsächlich Eigenkapital wäre - da stehen ja 93.000 drin... 

Das betrifft ja auch diese ominösen 4 Grundstücke, die 2011 auf einmal mit einem Buchwert zu je einem Euro in der Bilanz auftauchen..

Was sind das für Grundstücke, wo kommen die 2011 plötzlich her, haben die einen reellen Wert, wenn ja welchen??
Und warum wird der dann nicht angegeben, womit dann auch dieser Posten "nicht durch Vereinsvermögen gedeckter Fehlbetrag" von von knapp 17.500 Euro evtl. ausgeglichen werden könnte?

Oder nochmal anders:
Wenn das Eigenkapital wäre und wenn die Grundstücke einen reellen Wert hätten, warum stellt sich der DAV dann öffentlich und gegenüber dem Fusions"partner" schlechter dar als nowendig??

Normal versucht man ja immer Eigenkapital auch als solches auszuweisen um gut auszusehen. 

Und nicht es zu "verstecken" in nicht weiter nachvollziehbaren oder genauer aufgeschlüsselten Positionen.




Rechnen die sich "schlecht", um eine Fusion zu vehindern?

Andere Gründe??


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ich glaube nicht an Eigenkapital in dem Sinne.
Es könnte aber Miete oder Zinsen sein.

Wobei die Höhe der Zinsen schon extrem wären. Fält meiner Meinung auch raus.
Miete? Für welches Objekt? Für die 1 Euro Immobilie?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Alleine schon, dass man spekulieren MUSS, weil es anscheinend in der Bilanz des DAV nicht eindeutig klar ist, wäre für mich als VDSF ein Grund, da mehr als nur vorsichtig zu sein..

Vor allem dann, wenn man im Verschmelzungsvertrag liest, dass der wirtschaftlich ab 1.1. 2013 gelten soll und damit alle wirtschaftlichen Handlungen des DAV ab dem 1. Januar als im Namen des VDSF/DAFV vorgenommen gelten, wenn die Fusion so kommen sollte, wie jetzt geplant, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe..

Auch wenn die im DAV da z. B. ab 1.1. 2013 Schulden wie Hulle machen würden bis zur Eintragung, müsste es in meinen Augen nachher der VDSF/DAFV tragen............


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



orgel schrieb:


> Keine Habensalden? Beim DAV sind zum 30.09.2012 TEUR 202 Guthaben bei Kreditinstituten ausgewiesen, beim VDSF sind es per 30.09.2012 TEUR 375!?



Das sind buchhalterische "SOLL-SALDEN"...vergleiche es bitte nicht mit Kontoauszügen, da wäre es so, buchhalterisch allerdings nicht!

Buchhaltung (T-Konten):

Soll-Saldo = Guthaben
Haben-Saldo = Inanspruchnahme Kontokorrent


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das betrifft ja auch diese ominösen 4 Grundstücke, die 2011 auf einmal mit einem Buchwert zu je einem Euro in der Bilanz auftauchen..
> 
> Was sind das für Grundstücke, wo kommen die 2011 plötzlich her, haben die einen reellen Wert, wenn ja welchen??
> Und warum wird der dann nicht angegeben, womit dann auch dieser Posten "nicht durch Vereinsvermögen gedeckter Fehlbetrag" von von knapp 17.500 Euro evtl. ausgeglichen werden könnte?


 
Wohl auch nicht komplett gelesen die Unterlagen, oder?

Die Grundstücke sind doch genau beschrieben, da ist nichts ominös:


- Grundstück am Bernsteinsee, Velten, seit 22.03.2002​ 

- Hinter dem Schloßpark, Oranienburg, Fl 30, Flst. 10/16 u. 10/14, seit 01.01.2011​ 

- Hinter dem Schloßpark, Oranienburg Flst. 722, seit 05.04.2011​ 

- Hinter dem Schloßpark, Oranienburg Flst. 721, seit 05.04.2011​ 

- Gebäude am Bernsteinsee, Velten, seit 22.03.2002​ 

Das müsst man lediglich aktuell bewerten lassen.


In den Unterlagen ist doch sogar jeder einzelne kleine Taschenrechner, Drehstuhl und Tisch aufgeführt, genau so wie Fahnen, die Türsprechanlage, Fotoapparate, Blitzlichter, Akku's usw...., ich finde das extrem ausführlich...​


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Mit ominös meinte ich warum die woher 2011 auf einmal auftauchten und warum nur mit einem Euro bewertet sind - mißverständlich formuliert von mir.

*Sorry*.

Die Fragen bleiben ja trotzdem - Bewertung, wo waren die vorher, was steckt dahinter??

Insbesondere dann, wenns ja sozusagen um "vertrauensbildende" Maßnahmen gehen sollte bei der gegenseitigen Offenlegung der Finanzen.

Und die Fragen sind ja beileibe nicht nur meine, die tauchten ja auch z. B. in Papenburg beim Fischereitag auf, ohne konkret beantwortet zu werden..

Einige LV-Präsis vom VDSF können das auch nicht einschätzen und fragen diesbezüglich beim VDSF nach. 

Der das bis dato auch nicht beantworten konnte/wollte..

Und auf dieser Grundlage soll ja auch der vorgelegte Verschmelzungsvertrag abgestimmt werden.

Finde ich etwas seltsam, bei so vielen offenen Fragen und den möglichen Konsequenzen..

Da sollten keine Fragen offen sein, nichts mißverständlich, nichts interpretierbar.

Auf keiner Seite sollte da was offen sein an Fragen - auch nicht die VDSF-GmbH beim VDSF z. B...

Und solange da nicht alles eindeutig geklärt ist, dürfte in meinen Augen kein verantwortungsvoller Delegierter für DIESE Fusion stimmen..

Unabhängig davon, ob man grundsätzlich für einen Zusammenschluss dieser beiden Verbände oder für eine bessere, preiswertere Alternative ist.


----------



## flor61 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Hallo, Freunde des Geldes und der Angelei,

ich lese hier im Moment, Haben, Soll, Saldo, Buchwert, Zinsen, Miete, Beiträge, .......

Wenn mich meine Mitglieder fragen, wie denn die Finanzsituation unseres Vereines ist, muß ich offen und ehrlich antworten. Sind wir im Plus, und wenn ja, wieviel. Sprich, wieviel könnten wir zusätzlich ausgeben, ohne ins reale Minus zu kommen. Wenn ich da mit buchhalterischen Begriffen hantieren würde, dann würden mich meine Angler steinigen.

So, jetzt, sind der DAV und VDSF nun pleite oder nicht, um mal proletarisch zu fragen.

Petri

PS: Kasse machen ist doch eigentlich einfache Mathematik. Was nehme ich ein, was gebe ich aus, also Plus gegen Minus. Alles Andere ist doch Verkomplizierung und Alleinstellungs-Intelligenz der Finanzer.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich meine Mitglieder fragen, wie denn die Finanzsituation unseres Vereines ist, muß ich offen und ehrlich antworten. Sind wir im Plus, und wenn ja, wieviel. Sprich, wieviel könnten wir zusätzlich ausgeben, ohne ins reale Minus zu kommen.
> *Wenn ich da mit buchhalterischen Begriffen hantieren würde, dann würden mich meine Angler steinigen*.


Vollkommen richtig - leider lassen sich das aber die gleichen Angler aber von ihren Landes/Bundesverbänden gefallen...........................

Deswegen stochern wir da ja drin rum................

Die Angler bezahlen das Verbandsgedöns ja und haben daher ein Recht, das alles VOR einer Fusion GENAU zu erfahren..............


----------



## flor61 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig - leider lassen sich das aber die gleichen Angler aber von ihren Landes/Bundesverbänden gefallen...........................
> 
> Deswegen stochern wir da ja drin rum................



Stochern und Nachfragen ist absolut richtig. Nur rutscht die Rund hier auch ins buchhalterische ABC ab, was ja nicht mal Buchhalter verstehen.

Wir "Proleten" wollen den Extrakt wissen, der da lautet: pleite oder solvent. Ist doch nur Mathematik und sollte nicht politisiert werden, zumindest diese Frage.

Petri


----------



## Wegberger (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Hallo,

hier mal ein Link , der ggf. zu den Grundstücken passen könnte:

http://www.immowelt.de/immobilien/immodetail.aspx?id=21884909

Es gibt dort ein Areal das genau den Namen trägt


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wohl auch nicht komplett gelesen die Unterlagen, oder?
> 
> Die Grundstücke sind doch genau beschrieben, da ist nichts ominös:
> 
> ...



Da darf ich Dir sogar mal Recht geben.
Die Sache ist bilanztechnisch eindeutig. Nur ist keinem einschl. dem Gutachter klar um was es sich da genau handelt.
Und warum diese mit 1 Euro bewertet werden.

Da könnte man nun mutmaßen, der DAV bilanziert sich schlechter als er ist.

Ist das evtl. ein Grundstück am Flussufer?
(Google Maps)


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

OK, gehen wir doch mal den umgekehrten Weg, um den PRAP zu bewerten und einfach mal davon aus, dass an dieser Vermutung was dran wäre


Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, es gibt keinen Passiven Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten als solchen, ggf. handelt es sich hierbei einfach in der Tatsache um eine andere PASSIVA....das könnte dann zB "Kapital" / "Eigenkapital" sein...wo sonst in der Bilanz, als auf der Passivseite, sollte dies "Kapital" stehen???


und dass der Gegenkontosaldo zu diesem Betrag in einem oder mehreren der Bankguthaben liegt (wo sollte er auch sonst sein).
Dann müsste es ja einen konkreten Grund geben, dass der Steuerberater des DAV dieses "Eigenkapital" dahingehend versteckt, einen "erhaltenen Wert für noch zu erbringende Leistungen" bilanziell daraus zu machen. 
"Eigenkapital" muss zwar nicht Bargeld sein. Aber die  mit nur einem Euro aktivierten Immobillien können es auch nicht sein, sonst wäre die Bilanz m.E. rechtlich falsch. Dass irgendwelche anderen, nicht erfassten Vermögenswerte des DAV darunter versteckt liegen, kann eigentlich auch nicht sein, weil die Verschmelzung nichtig wäre, wenn dies herauskäme und nicht in den Verschmelzungsunterlagen ausgewiesen ist.
Wenn es ferner (weil nicht im Kontennachweis erfasst) auch keine Vorgriffe auf Mitgliedsbeiträge sein können, dann bleibt doch kaum noch eine Möglichkeit offen. Um bilanziell "sauber" zu sein, muss es sich zwangsläufig um eine Verschiebung in den Passivpositionen handeln, also kann es Eigenkapital sein, es kann aber auch ein Betrag sein, der aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht in den Rücklagen auftauchen soll. Hat der DAV vielleicht noch "Schulden" bei seinen Mitgliedsverbänden oder -vereinen, z.B. weil diese irgendwelche Projekte / Veranstaltungen vorfinanziert haben?
Gibt es vielleicht die Situation, dass Vereine oder LV sich Sorgen um ihre Gemeinnützigkeit machen müssen, wenn sie durch Rückzahlungen des Bundesverbandes plötzlich Gewinne ausweisen müssten, die sie gar nicht haben dürften?
Also ganz lapidar gesprochen: Es kann sich tatsächlich auch ganz einfach um "geparktes" Geld der Mitglieder handeln.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



			
				flor61 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch nur Mathematik und sollte nicht politisiert werden, zumindest diese Frage.


Kohle ist immer politisch bei sowas...

Aber es ist ja auch ne Gleichung mit anscheinend seeeeeeeeeehr vielen Unbekannten.

Nicht mal der Wirtschaftsprüfer traute sich das ja zu ohne weitere Infos, die auch er nach seinen Anmerkungen bisher anscheinend nicht hatte.

Er hat ja nicht umsonst angemerkt, dass eine vorherige solide Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung aller relevanten Punkte zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Seiten UNBEDINGT notwendig sei..

Wurde ja bis dato auch nicht vorgelegt von den (Kon)Fusionären, damit will man sich ja erst NACH de Fusion beschäftigen..

Warum auch immer.............................


Sowenig wie ja auch die Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag oder die der Justitiarin zum Ablauf der Fusion auch nur ansatzweise berücksichtigt wurde.

Es bleibt nach wie vor nur das Bild, dass man als Angler wie als Funktionär  und vor allem als Delegierter, derr das abstimmen soll, von beiden Dachverbänden nicht offen und vollumfänglich unterrichtet und informiert wird.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit ominös meinte ich warum die woher 2011 auf einmal auftauchten und warum nur mit einem Euro bewertet sind - mißverständlich formuliert von mir.
> 
> *Sorry*.
> 
> Die Fragen bleiben ja trotzdem - Bewertung, wo waren die vorher, was steckt dahinter??


 

Um auch mal zu spekulieren.....

Vielleicht wurden die ja kostenfrei übertragen.

Denn für die Grundstücke gibt es ja eine vertragliche Vereinbarung mit dem Landesverband Brandenburg zur hälftiger Kostentragung und Teilung eines etwaigen Verkaufserlöses. Im Grundbuch stehen keinerlei Belastungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> Um auch mal zu spekulieren.....



Alles möglich, Dorschgreifer. 

Vollkommen richtig -))

Alleine schon, dass man spekulieren MUSS, weil es anscheinend in der Bilanz des DAV nicht eindeutig klar ist, wäre für mich als VDSF ein Grund, da mehr als nur vorsichtig zu sein..

Vor allem dann, wenn man im Verschmelzungsvertrag liest, dass der wirtschaftlich ab 1.1. 2013 gelten soll und damit alle wirtschaftlichen Handlungen des DAV ab dem 1. Januar als im Namen des VDSF/DAFV vorgenommen gelten, wenn die Fusion so kommen sollte wie jetzt geplant, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe..

Auch wenn die im DAV da z. B. ab 1.1. 2013 Schulden wie Hulle machen würden bis zur Eintragung, müsste es in meinen Augen nachher der VDSF/DAFV tragen............

Und als DAV-Delegierter würd ich auch nicht zustimmen, solange da Fragen bezüglich der VDSF-GmbH offen sind..


Nicht mal der Wirtschaftsprüfer traute sich das ja alles zu beurteilen zu ohne weitere Infos, die auch er nach seinen Anmerkungen bisher anscheinend nicht hatte.

Er hat ja nicht umsonst angemerkt, dass eine vorherige solide Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung aller relevanten Punkte zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Seiten UNBEDINGT notwendig sei..

Wurde ja bis dato auch nicht vorgelegt von den (Kon)Fusionären, damit will man sich ja erst NACH de Fusion beschäftigen..

Warum auch immer.............................


Sowenig wie ja auch die Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag oder die der Justitiarin zum Ablauf der Fusion auch nur ansatzweise berücksichtigt wurde.

Es bleibt nach wie vor nur das Bild, dass man als Angler wie als Funktionär und vor allem als Delegierter, der das abstimmen soll, von beiden Dachverbänden nicht offen und vollumfänglich unterrichtet und informiert wird.




Entweder alles ist "sauber" - dann kann man auch alles offenlegen und vollumfänglich informieren und vor der Fusion einen gemeinsamen Haushaltsplan aufstellen, wie vom Wirtschaftsprüfer angemerkt...

Oder es ist eben nicht alles sauber.......................


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, gehen wir doch mal den umgekehrten Weg, um den PRAP zu bewerten und einfach mal davon aus, dass an dieser Vermutung was dran wäre
> 
> und dass der Gegenkontosaldo zu diesem Betrag in einem oder mehreren der Bankguthaben liegt (wo sollte er auch sonst sein).
> Dann müsste es ja einen konkreten Grund geben, dass der Steuerberater des DAV dieses "Eigenkapital" dahingehend versteckt, einen "erhaltenen Wert für noch zu erbringende Leistungen" bilanziell daraus zu machen.
> ...




Es ist nur eine Immobilie (Bernsteinsee) ausgewiesen.
Der Rest sind alles Grundstücke.  

Was hat nun die Kostentragung/teilung mit PRA zu tun?
PRA ist doch ein gebuchtes Guthaben für Leistungen die im nächsten Jahr anfallen.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ist schon witzig, dass wir hier gemeinsam nach Erklärungen suchen, die eigentlich im Verschmelzungsbericht hätten offen dargelegt werden müssen. :g

Soviel zum Thema "Transparenz der Verbandsarbeit" :g


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

@Sharpo: Sag ich doch, die können es nicht sein :m

Also: Warum stellt der DAV sein "Eigenkapital" oder seine "Rückstellungen" nicht als solche ein?


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Sharpo: Sag ich doch, die können es nicht sein :m
> 
> Also: Warum stellt der DAV sein "Eigenkapital" oder seine "Rückstellungen" nicht als solche ein?



Du hast von Immobilie*n* (Mehrzahl) gepsprochen. Es ist aber nur eine Immobilie.  Ja, ich gebe es zu, etwas pingelig von mir.


----------



## Fischdieb (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ich glaube das mit der 1 € Bewertung wurde schon einmal von einem Fachman hier schlüssig erklärt. Es ist durchaus üblich Immobilien in der Bilanz mit 1 € zu führen. 
Meine Frage, wieso hier immer von einer Bilanz des DAV zum 31.12. 2012 gesprochen wurde, konnte mir bisher niemand beantworten.
Ich sehe überall nur einen Zwischenbilanz zum 30.09.2012.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Zwischenbilanz zum 30.09.2012 und Hochrechnung zum 31.12.2012. Hab ich doch zu erklären versucht:m


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit der 1 € Bewertung wurde schon einmal von einem Fachman hier schlüssig erklärt. Es ist durchaus üblich Immobilien in der Bilanz mit 1 € zu führen.
> Meine Frage, wieso hier immer von einer Bilanz des DAV zum 31.12. 2012 gesprochen wurde, konnte mir bisher niemand beantworten.
> Ich sehe überall nur einen Zwischenbilanz zum 30.09.2012.




*gähn*



Zum Thema:

Rücklagen werden unter Rücklagen gebucht und nicht unter PRA.(Meines Wissens nach. Normalfall)

Nach sämtlichen Definition die ich im Internet für PRA gefunden habe, sind es Einnahmen für eine zu erbringende Leistung im folge Jahr.
Also z.b. Miete und keine Rücklagen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sind wir leider wieder beim Thema Spekulation.

Was man dann immer muss, wenn Fakten nicht eindeutig klar sind.


Alleine schon, dass man spekulieren MUSS, weil es anscheinend in der Bilanz des DAV nicht eindeutig klar ist, wäre für mich als VDSF ein Grund, da mehr als nur vorsichtig zu sein..

Vor allem dann, wenn man im Verschmelzungsvertrag liest, dass der wirtschaftlich ab 1.1. 2013 gelten soll und damit alle wirtschaftlichen Handlungen des DAV ab dem 1. Januar als im Namen des VDSF/DAFV vorgenommen gelten, wenn die Fusion so kommen sollte wie jetzt geplant, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe..

Auch wenn die im DAV da z. B. ab 1.1. 2013 Schulden wie Hulle machen würden bis zur Eintragung, müsste es in meinen Augen nachher der VDSF/DAFV tragen............

Und als DAV-Delegierter würd ich auch nicht zustimmen, solange da Fragen bezüglich der VDSF-GmbH offen sind..


Nicht mal der Wirtschaftsprüfer traute sich das ja alles zu beurteilen zu ohne weitere Infos, die auch er nach seinen Anmerkungen bisher anscheinend nicht hatte.

Er hat ja nicht umsonst angemerkt, dass eine vorherige solide Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung aller relevanten Punkte zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Seiten UNBEDINGT notwendig sei..

Wurde ja bis dato auch nicht vorgelegt von den (Kon)Fusionären, damit will man sich ja erst NACH de Fusion beschäftigen..

Warum auch immer.............................


Sowenig wie ja auch die Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag oder die der Justitiarin zum Ablauf der Fusion auch nur ansatzweise berücksichtigt wurde.

*Es bleibt nach wie vor nur das Bild, dass man als Angler wie als Funktionär und vor allem als Delegierter, der das abstimmen soll, von beiden Dachverbänden nicht offen und vollumfänglich unterrichtet und informiert wird.*




Entweder alles ist "sauber" - dann kann man auch alles offenlegen und vollumfänglich informieren und vor der Fusion einen gemeinsamen Haushaltsplan aufstellen, wie vom Wirtschaftsprüfer angemerkt...

Oder es ist eben nicht alles sauber.......................


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind wir leider wieder beim Thema Spekulation.
> 
> Was man dann immer muss, wenn Fakten nicht eindeutig klar sind.
> 
> ...



Naja, spekulieren tun wir Laien hier.
Sicherlich werden in dem Fall ein Steuerexperten o.ä. genaue Auskunft zu geben können.


----------



## smithie (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit der 1 € Bewertung wurde schon einmal von einem Fachman hier schlüssig erklärt. Es ist durchaus üblich Immobilien in der Bilanz mit 1 € zu führen.


Einverstanden.

Man kann Immobilien mit 1 € führen - nachdem sie abgeschrieben sind. 

Wie funktioniert das, wenn die Immobilien mit 1 € bewertet wurden, zum Zeitpunkt an dem sie zum ersten mal in der Bilanz aufgenommen wurden?

Dass ein Restbuchwert von 1 € nach der Abschreibung stehen bleibt, um diese Position in der Bilanz nicht zu verlieren: ok.
Aber man kann ja nicht ein Grundstück, wenn es in die Bilanz aufgenommen wird, willkürlich (bzw. aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen) mit 1 € bewerten?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



> Naja, spekulieren tun wir Laien hier.
> Sicherlich werden in dem Fall ein Steuerexperten o.ä. genaue Auskunft zu geben können.


Ne, nicht mal der vom VDSF beauftragte Wirtschaftsprüfer traut sich das ja ohne weitere Infos zu ..
;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



smithie schrieb:


> Aber man kann ja nicht ein Grundstück, wenn es in die Bilanz aufgenommen wird, willkürlich (bzw. aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen) mit 1 € bewerten?!



Ein Grundstück kann ja auch wertlos sein, z.B. wenn es kontaminiert ist und die Entsorgung mehr kostet als der Vergleichswert. Wenn es dann z.B. von der verursachenden Mutterfirma an eine Tochterfirma überschrieben wird, taucht es nur mit 1€ auf.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Eigentlich ist es doch Blödsinn eine Immobilie oder Grundstück mit 1 Euro in die Bilanz aufzunehmen.
Normalerweise wird solche eine Immobilie, gerade um Bilanzen positiv darstehen zu lassen höher bewertet.
Ich erinnere da mal an das Parkstadion in Gelsenkirchen. In der Bilanz vom FC Schalke 04 hatte das Parkstadion einen höheren Wert, in der Steuererklärung ans Finanzamt wurde die Arena aber mit 1 Euro angegeben.

(So weit ich mich erinnere)


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ein Grundstück kann ja auch wertlos sein, z.B. wenn es kontaminiert ist und die Entsorgung mehr kostet als der Vergleichswert. Wenn es dann z.B. von der verursachenden Mutterfirma an eine Tochterfirma überschrieben wird, taucht es nur mit 1€ auf.



Um Steuer zu sparen.
Bzw. um Immobilien oder Grundstücke los zu werden.

Geschehen auch mit diversen Wohnungsgesellschaften bzw. deren maroden Häusern.
Heisst aber nicht, das diese Immobilien wertlos sind.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch Blödsinn eine Immobilie oder Grundstück mit 1 Euro in die Bilanz aufzunehmen.


 
Nöö, warum?

Würde man sie einmal bewerten, dann müsste man sie jedes Jahr neu bewerten und eine Wertberichtigung vornehmen, weil Grundstücks- und Imobilienpreise einer Schwankung unterliegen.

Eine Grundstücksbewertung kostet Geld, sollte man das jedes Jahr wieder dafür ausgeben, um die Kosten noch weiter in die Höhe zu treiben, wo sich an der Sache (dem Grundstück) nichts ändert? 

Interessant wird der Grundstückswert erst bei einem Verkauf, vorher interessiert der doch nicht die Bohne.

Im Grundbuch gibt es keinerlei eingetragene Lasten, somit sind sie zumindest schuldenfrei. Und jeder der klar nachdenken kann, der weiß, das so ein Grundstück oder Gebäude mehr wert ist als 1,-€.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sind wir leider immer noch beim Thema Spekulation.

Was man dann immer muss, wenn Fakten nicht eindeutig klar sind.


Alleine schon, dass man spekulieren MUSS, weil es anscheinend in der Bilanz des DAV nicht eindeutig klar ist, wäre für mich als VDSF ein Grund, da mehr als nur vorsichtig zu sein..

Vor allem dann, wenn man im Verschmelzungsvertrag liest, dass der wirtschaftlich ab 1.1. 2013 gelten soll und damit alle wirtschaftlichen Handlungen des DAV ab dem 1. Januar als im Namen des VDSF/DAFV vorgenommen gelten, wenn die Fusion so kommen sollte wie jetzt geplant, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe..

Auch wenn die im DAV da z. B. ab 1.1. 2013 Schulden wie Hulle machen würden bis zur Eintragung, müsste es in meinen Augen nachher der VDSF/DAFV tragen............

Und als DAV-Delegierter würd ich auch nicht zustimmen, solange da Fragen bezüglich der VDSF-GmbH weiterhin offen sind..


Nicht mal der Wirtschaftsprüfer traute sich das ja alles zu beurteilen zu ohne weitere Infos, die auch er nach seinen Anmerkungen bisher anscheinend nicht hatte.

Er hat ja nicht umsonst angemerkt, dass eine vorherige solide Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung aller relevanten Punkte zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Seiten UNBEDINGT notwendig sei..

Wurde ja bis dato auch nicht vorgelegt von den (Kon)Fusionären, damit will man sich ja erst NACH de Fusion beschäftigen..

Warum auch immer.............................


Sowenig wie ja auch die Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag oder die der Justitiarin zum Ablauf der Fusion auch nur ansatzweise berücksichtigt wurde.

*Es bleibt nach wie vor nur das Bild, dass man als Angler wie als Funktionär und vor allem als Delegierter, der das abstimmen soll, von beiden Dachverbänden nicht offen und vollumfänglich unterrichtet und informiert wird.*




Entweder alles ist "sauber" - dann kann man auch alles offenlegen und vollumfänglich informieren und vor der Fusion einen gemeinsamen Haushaltsplan aufstellen, wie vom Wirtschaftsprüfer angemerkt...

Oder es ist eben nicht alles sauber.......................


----------



## fischmäc (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Kann ja alles sein, nur was nützt es, wenn ich einen Brillianten ; Grundstück am See; in der Bilanz habe,aber Misthaufen am "Ars+h" verschweige, weil eine Restmüllentsorgung nicht geklärt ist ?


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nöö, warum?
> 
> Würde man sie einmal bewerten, dann müsste man sie jedes Jahr neu bewerten und eine Wertberichtigung vornehmen, weil Grundstücks- und Imobilienpreise einer Schwankung unterliegen.
> 
> ...



Nö, eine Immobilie oder Grundstück muss nicht jedes Jahr neu bewertet werden.
(Mit 99,99%iger Sicherheit)

Edit:
Für die Grundsteuerberechnung ist ein Wert festgelegt worden.
Gibt es eine Position Ausgaben:  Grundsteuer in der Bilanz?

(Habe keine Zeit zum Suchen)


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Grundsteuer nicht, nur Grundstücksaufwendungen.


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nöö, warum?
> 
> Würde man sie einmal bewerten, dann müsste man sie jedes Jahr neu bewerten und eine Wertberichtigung vornehmen, weil Grundstücks- und Imobilienpreise einer Schwankung unterliegen.
> 
> ...



=> nennt man das dann "stille Reserven"??? Und bei der Veräußerung oder Entnahme "aufdecken stiller Reserven"?

So langsam wird ein Schuh daraus: der DAV bilanziert 

- weder kurzfristige noch langfristige Bankverbindlichkeiten, 
- zahlt ausweislich der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung (=Ergebnisrechnung zur Bilanz, nur in der Bilanz wird das Ergebnis der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung aufgenommen) weder Kontokorrentzinsen noch Zinsen für langfristige Verbindlichkeiten, 
- bilanziert auf der Aktivseite Grundstücke mit einem symbolischen Wert von 1,00 Euro pro Grundstück und hat somit noch "stille Reserven" bei einer möglichen Veräußerung
- zudem noch Bankguthaben seit Jahren


...soll aber dennoch "Pleite" = zahlungsunfähig oder überschuldet sein sein nach Euren Äusserungen????


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Edit:
> Für die Grundsteuerberechnung ist ein Wert festgelegt worden.


 
Jupp, das ist der sogenannte Einheitswert.

Den finde ich allerdings für die aktuelle Wertermittlung etwas...., naja..., denn:



> Zum Hauptfeststellungszeitpunkt wird für alle wirtschaftlichen Einheiten ein Einheitswert festgestellt. Die erste Hauptfeststellung erfolgte zum 1. Januar 1935 bei der Einführung der Einheitswerte. Der gesetzlichen Regelung entsprechend sollte alle sechs Jahre eine neue Hauptfeststellung der Einheitswerte erfolgen. Hierzu ist es wegen des Krieges erst zum 1. Januar 1964 gekommen, und da nur in der Bundesrepublik.
> Wegen des hohen Aufwands wurde aber auch hier auf weitere Hauptfeststellungen verzichtet. Die gültigen Einheitswerte der Grundstücke entsprechen daher den *Wertverhältnissen auf den 1. Januar 1964* für den *Westen* und auf den *1. Januar 1935 für den Osten*. *Daher liegt der Einheitswert zurzeit weit unter dem realen Kaufwert.*


 
Und nicht zu vergessen, dem DAV gehört davon dann auch nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> => nennt man das dann "stille Reserven"??? Und bei der Veräußerung oder Entnahme "aufdecken stiller Reserven"?
> 
> So langsam wird ein Schuh daraus: der DAV bilanziert


 
Zumindest nicht ganz so weit hergeholt:



> *Stille Reserven* oder _stille Rücklagen_ ist im Rechnungswesen die Bezeichnung für nicht aus der Bilanz ersichtliche Bestandteile des Eigenkapitals von Unternehmen, die sowohl durch eine Unterbewertung von Vermögen als auch durch eine Überbewertung von Schulden entstehen können. Das Gegenteil – dass der Zeitwert von Vermögensgegenständen niedriger ist als deren Buchwerte – nennt man auch _Stille Lasten_.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> => nennt man das dann "stille Reserven"??? Und bei der Veräußerung oder Entnahme "aufdecken stiller Reserven"?
> 
> So langsam wird ein Schuh daraus: der DAV bilanziert
> 
> ...



Laut den offiziellen Bilanz geht es genau in diese Richtung.

Ich habe ganz aktuell einen alten Hasen in Vorstandsarbeit zum Thema PRA und Fusion befragt.

Antwort zur PRA:
(Kam ohne grosse Diskussion oder Nachdenken.)
Vorauszahlung von Mitgliedsbeiträgen für das Jahr 2013.
Auf die Frage ob es auch Rücklagen sein könnten, wurde ich ganz schief angeschaut und an einen Steuerfachmann verwiesen.  :g

Zur Fusion kam die Frage: Haben die keinen Haushaltsplan erstellt?


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht ganz so weit hergeholt:



Normalerweise drängt das Finanzamt bzw. die Stadt aber auf eine Neu-Bewertung.
So jedenfalls war dies in unserer Firma.
Welche Stadt lässt sich die Grundsteuer entgehen?

Aber gut, nicht jede Stadt ist da permanent an der Sache dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren erscheint mir eine aktuelle Darstellung und Erörterung der finanziellen Situation beider Verbände, VDSF und DAV, unbedingt notwendig. Darin ist selbstverständlich die VDSF-GmbH mit ihren gesamten Abschlüssen sowie die finanziellen Anlagen des DAV (Grundstücke, Immobilien o.ä.), die bisherigen und die zukünftigen Kosten der Fusion und sowie die notwendige Beitragsentwicklung enthalten.


http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Zumindest ein Landesverband fühlt sich also definitiv mangelhaft informiert und fordert belastbare, aktuelle Fakten (von DAV wie VDSF!).

Und kann auf Grund bisher für ihn mangelhafter Information auf reiner Spekulationsgrundlage eben einer Fusion wie geplant daher nicht zustimmen..

Wenn andere das können und wollen, wissen die vielleicht ja mehr oder es wurde ihnen mehr gesagt.??..

Ob das eine Grundlage für einen einheitlichen Verband sein kann, wenn unterschiediche Informationsstände herrschen und Fragen diesbezüglich nicht beantwortet werden und man so nur weiter spekulieren kann, muss jeder Delegierte aus VDSF und DAV für sich selber entscheiden.

Ich würd da auch nicht dafür stimmen als Delegierter, egal was man mir vorgeben würde  (wundert jetzt niemanden, oder? ;-)))

Daher auch das hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254750


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Normalerweise drängt das Finanzamt bzw. die Stadt aber auf eine Neu-Bewertung.
> So jedenfalls war dies in unserer Firma.
> Welche Stadt lässt sich die Grundsteuer entgehen?


 
Es gibt aber nur eine Richlinie für die Berechnung:



> *Einheitswert wird auf welcher Basis berechnet? *
> Das Finanzamt schickt dem Eigentümer einen entsprechenden Fragebogen zum Ausfüllen, wenn er bauliche Veränderungen oder einen Neubau oder weitere Eigentumsübertragungen veranlasst und durchgeführt hat. Der Eigenheimbesitzer sendet den ausgefüllten Fragebogen mit beigelegten Bauplänen, Flächenberechnungen und einer eventuellen Auflistung aller Mieteinnahmen zurück. Die Bewertungsstelle erstellt aufgrund der Auskünfte die so genannte Ertragswertermittlung. Die Werte werden ermittelt zum gesetzlichen Feststellungszeitpunkt, dies ist das Jahr 1964.


 
Neuberechnungen des Einheitswertes erfolgen nur, wenn sich irgendetwas auf dem Grundstück oder dem Gebäude verändert, ansonsten nicht.

Habt ihr vielleicht irgendeine Änderung bei euch in der Firma am Gebäude oder Grundstück gehabt, wie Anbau, Abriss, Grundstückszukauf, Grundstücksverkauf, auch von kleinen Teilen oder eine Grundflächenneuberechnung, oder eine Nutzungsänderung des Gebäudes oder irgend etwas ähnlichem?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sind wir leider immer noch beim Thema Spekulation.

Was man dann immer muss, wenn Fakten nicht eindeutig klar sind.


Alleine schon, dass man spekulieren MUSS, weil es anscheinend in der Bilanz des DAV nicht eindeutig klar ist, wäre für mich als VDSF ein Grund, da mehr als nur vorsichtig zu sein..

Vor allem dann, wenn man im Verschmelzungsvertrag liest, dass der wirtschaftlich ab 1.1. 2013 gelten soll und damit alle wirtschaftlichen Handlungen des DAV ab dem 1. Januar als im Namen des VDSF/DAFV vorgenommen gelten, wenn die Fusion so kommen sollte wie jetzt geplant, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe..

Auch wenn die im DAV da z. B. ab 1.1. 2013 Schulden wie Hulle machen würden bis zur Eintragung, müsste es in meinen Augen nachher der VDSF/DAFV tragen............

Und als DAV-Delegierter würd ich auch nicht zustimmen, solange da Fragen bezüglich der VDSF-GmbH weiterhin offen sind..


*Nicht mal der Wirtschaftsprüfer traute sich das ja alles zu beurteilen zu ohne weitere Infos, die auch er nach seinen Anmerkungen bisher anscheinend nicht hatte.*

Er hat ja nicht umsonst angemerkt, dass eine vorherige solide Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung aller relevanten Punkte zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Seiten UNBEDINGT notwendig sei..

Wurde ja bis dato auch nicht vorgelegt von den (Kon)Fusionären, damit will man sich ja erst NACH de Fusion beschäftigen..

Warum auch immer.............................


Sowenig wie ja auch die Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag oder die der Justitiarin zum Ablauf der Fusion auch nur ansatzweise berücksichtigt wurde.

*Es bleibt nach wie vor nur das Bild, dass man als Angler wie als Funktionär und vor allem als Delegierter, der das abstimmen soll, von beiden Dachverbänden nicht offen und vollumfänglich unterrichtet und informiert wird.*




Entweder alles ist "sauber" - dann kann man auch alles offenlegen und vollumfänglich informieren und vor der Fusion einen gemeinsamen Haushaltsplan aufstellen, wie vom Wirtschaftsprüfer angemerkt...

Oder es ist eben nicht alles sauber.......................



			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren erscheint mir eine aktuelle Darstellung und Erörterung der finanziellen Situation beider Verbände, VDSF und DAV, unbedingt notwendig. Darin ist selbstverständlich die VDSF-GmbH mit ihren gesamten Abschlüssen sowie die finanziellen Anlagen des DAV (Grundstücke, Immobilien o.ä.), die bisherigen und die zukünftigen Kosten der Fusion und sowie die notwendige Beitragsentwicklung enthalten.


http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Zumindest ein Landesverband fühlt sich also definitiv mangelhaft informiert und fordert belastbare, aktuelle Fakten (von DAV wie VDSF!).

Und kann auf Grund bisher für ihn mangelhafter Information auf reiner Spekulationsgrundlage eben einer Fusion wie geplant daher nicht zustimmen..

Wenn andere das können und wollen, wissen die vielleicht ja mehr oder es wurde ihnen mehr gesagt.??..

Ob das eine Grundlage für einen einheitlichen Verband sein kann, wenn unterschiediche Informationsstände herrschen und Fragen diesbezüglich nicht beantwortet werden und man so nur weiter spekulieren kann, muss jeder Delegierte aus VDSF und DAV für sich selber entscheiden.

Ich würd da auch nicht dafür stimmen als Delegierter, egal was man mir vorgeben würde  (wundert jetzt niemanden, oder? ;-)))

Daher auch das hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254750


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es gibt aber nur eine Richlinie für die Berechnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö.

Es könnte aber sein, dass es mit dem Vererben von Foirmenanteile in Verbindung stand. 
Ist schon zu lange her. Aber Baulich oder in der Nutzung wurde nichts geändert.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind wir leider immer noch beim Thema Spekulation.
> 
> Was man dann immer muss, wenn Fakten nicht eindeutig klar sind.
> 
> ...




Wolltest Du nicht Infos zur PRA liefern?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Es könnte aber sein, dass es mit dem Vererben von Foirmenanteile in Verbindung stand.


 
Das könnte auch sein, vielleicht ging es da ja auch um die Erbschaftssteuer...., die wird ja anders berechnet.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht Infos zur PRA liefern?


 

Doch erst heute Abend oder morgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

So isses - dabei ist das eh wurscht inzwischen (kommt trotzdem, sobald ich das habe).

Da augenscheinlich nicht so offen und vollumfänglich informiert wurde, so dass überhaupt Spekulationen möglich sind...

Da niemand außer dem DAV wohl wirklich weiss, was sich eigentlich wirklich hinter den von denen vorgelegten Dokumenten und Bilanzen nun wirklich verbirgt (bis dato nicht nachvollziehbar, laut Wirtschaftsprüfer kann der das ja auch nicht ohne relevantere Daten).

Dass das aber keine Grundlage für eine vernünftige Fusion sein kann, sollte jeder begreifen.

Es geht ja also nicht mehr (nur) um den Euro oder Posten hin oder her..

Dass uns der Ahnungslose007 darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dafür ist er nicht genug zu loben!!

Es fehlt ja schlicht schon die umfassende Informationsgrundlage als solche..  
Man kann sozusagen nur "vertrauen", was von oben erzählt wird...

Wer den Präsidien beider Seiten und deren Mitgliedern wirklich vorbehaltlos (ver)traut diesbezüglich, kann ja im Februar pro Fusion stimmen..

NDS hat schon klargemacht, dass denen dazu noch sehr vieles fehlt........


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Was mir dabei einfach nicht klar wird:

Wieso sollte der DAV sich in der Bilanz freiwillig soviel schlechter darstellen und vorhandenes Eigenkapital bewusst nicht als solches ausweisen sondern dieses in einem Abgrenzungsposten "verstecken"?

Und vor allem: Wenn dies so ist, wie wir jetzt vermuten, warum ist da der Wirtschaftsprüfer nicht so weit drüber informiert, dass er das so negativ beurteilt.

Also ich bin da jetzt ahnungsloser als Ahnungsloser007 #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> => nennt man das dann "stille Reserven"??? Und bei der Veräußerung oder Entnahme "aufdecken stiller Reserven"?
> 
> So langsam wird ein Schuh daraus: der DAV bilanziert
> 
> ...



Wenn ein Unternehmen (mindestens) 5 Jahre in Folge Verlust aufweist, dazu aber keine erkennbaren Rücklagen oder sonstige ausgleichende Vermögenswerte aufzeigt, dann ist das für mich "Pleite". 

Nun mag es sein, dass in einer solchen Bilanz mit irgendwelchen Schach- und Winkelzügen noch Vermögen versteckt ist, aber das kann und muss ich nicht durchschauen, ergo "Pleite".

Ich könnte auch noch verstehen, wenn ein Unternehmen in der Bilanz nicht vollkommen die Hosen runterlässt. Das mag juristische, steuerrechtliche oder taktische Gründe haben, weiß ich nicht.

Aber niemand kann mir erzählen, dass ein Unternehmen welches fusionieren will, sich bilanztechnisch vorsätzlich in ein derart schlechtes Licht rückt, schwächt man damit seine Position in anhängigen Verhandlungen doch enorm. 

Sowas könnte man doch nur mit der Vorbreitung zu einer willkommenen, weil bewusst gesteuerten, feindlichen Übernahme erklären, oder ?

Winkelzüge und Bilanztaktik hin oder her.

Was da bilanziert wird, ist ein (un?)Vermögen, er(miß?)wirtschaftet mit den Geldern der Mitglieder und somit, völlig gleich wie nun die Realität aussieht, eine riesige Sauerei.


----------



## flor61 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

So,

was ist nun mit den Bilanzen, sind die nun echt und als o.k. gegengezeichnet oder sind die, wie es hier den Anschein hat, getürkt?
Wenn bei uns im KAV der Revisor sagt, es ist alles i.o., dann ist das auch so, und fertig.
Da ich keine Bilanz lesen will und kann, mich diese "Kaffeesatz-Leserei" auch nicht weiterbringt, muß doch nun mal verdammt noch mal einer sagen können, was da los ist. Denn wenn dort eine Sauerei laufen sollte, dann ist doch das Finanzamt gefragt, um dem Volk verlorengehende Steuern zurückzuholen. Da reicht doch ein Anruf und einer ist in der Spur.
Ansonsten werden doch hier Behauptungen in den Raum gestellt, die staatsanwaltlich untersucht gehören. Also immer schön langsam mit den Fischen im Staatsteich.
Sollte ich hier etwas falsch verstanden haben und das hier ist alles eine Spassdiskussion, dann sagt das bitte an und ich und einige andere lesen hier nicht mehr mit der gebotenen Ernsthaftigkeit mit.

Petri


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Unternehmen (mindestens) 5 Jahre in Folge Verlust aufweist, dazu aber keine erkennbaren Rücklagen oder sonstige ausgleichende Vermögenswerte aufzeigt, dann ist das für mich "Pleite".
> 
> Nun mag es sein, dass in einer solchen Bilanz mit irgendwelchen Schach- und Winkelzügen noch Vermögen versteckt ist, aber das kann und muss ich nicht durchschauen, ergo "Pleite".
> 
> ...



Donnerwetter....

"Pleite"??? Ich gehe mal davon aus, Du / Ihr meint damit "insolvent", oder?

Es gibt doch nur zwei Gründe für eine "Insolvenz":

- Zahlungsunfähigkeit
oder
- Überschuldung

Überschuldung?: Kann nicht sein, es werden keine kurz- und/oder langfristige (Bank-) Verbindlichkeiten bilanziert...also keine "Schulden" (=keine Verbindlichkeiten)

Zahlungsunfähigkiet?: Kann auch wohl nicht sein. Wie man schnell erkennen kann, bedient der DAV seine laufenden Kreditoren, ein Blick aus dem Fenster über die Straße verrät mir: selbst Licht brennt noch in der Geschäftsstelle des DAV...Vattenfall hat also den Strom noch nicht abgedreht....

Und nu...???


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sind wir leider immer noch beim Thema Spekulation.

Was man dann immer muss, wenn Fakten nicht eindeutig klar sind.


Alleine schon, dass man spekulieren MUSS, weil es anscheinend in der Bilanz des DAV nicht eindeutig klar ist, wäre für mich als VDSF ein Grund, da mehr als nur vorsichtig zu sein..

Vor allem dann, wenn man im Verschmelzungsvertrag liest, dass der wirtschaftlich ab 1.1. 2013 gelten soll und damit alle wirtschaftlichen Handlungen des DAV ab dem 1. Januar als im Namen des VDSF/DAFV vorgenommen gelten, wenn die Fusion so kommen sollte wie jetzt geplant, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe..

Auch wenn die im DAV da z. B. ab 1.1. 2013 Schulden wie Hulle machen würden bis zur Eintragung, müsste es in meinen Augen nachher der VDSF/DAFV tragen............

Und als DAV-Delegierter würd ich auch nicht zustimmen, solange da Fragen bezüglich der VDSF-GmbH weiterhin offen sind..


*Nicht mal der Wirtschaftsprüfer traute sich das ja alles zu beurteilen zu ohne weitere Infos, die auch er nach seinen Anmerkungen bisher anscheinend nicht hatte.*

Er hat ja nicht umsonst angemerkt, dass eine vorherige solide Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtung aller relevanten Punkte zur Sicherung des Vermögens beider Seiten UNBEDINGT notwendig sei..

Wurde ja bis dato auch nicht vorgelegt von den (Kon)Fusionären, damit will man sich ja erst NACH de Fusion beschäftigen..

Warum auch immer.............................


Sowenig wie ja auch die Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag oder die der Justitiarin zum Ablauf der Fusion auch nur ansatzweise berücksichtigt wurde.

*Es bleibt nach wie vor nur das Bild, dass man als Angler wie als Funktionär und vor allem als Delegierter, der das abstimmen soll, von beiden Dachverbänden nicht offen und vollumfänglich unterrichtet und informiert wird.*




Entweder alles ist "sauber" - dann kann man auch alles offenlegen und vollumfänglich informieren und vor der Fusion einen gemeinsamen Haushaltsplan aufstellen, wie vom Wirtschaftsprüfer angemerkt...

Oder es ist eben nicht alles sauber.......................



			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren erscheint mir eine aktuelle Darstellung und Erörterung der finanziellen Situation beider Verbände, VDSF und DAV, unbedingt notwendig. Darin ist selbstverständlich die VDSF-GmbH mit ihren gesamten Abschlüssen sowie die finanziellen Anlagen des DAV (Grundstücke, Immobilien o.ä.), die bisherigen und die zukünftigen Kosten der Fusion und sowie die notwendige Beitragsentwicklung enthalten.


http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Zumindest ein Landesverband fühlt sich also definitiv mangelhaft informiert und fordert belastbare, aktuelle Fakten (von DAV wie VDSF!).

Und kann auf Grund bisher für ihn mangelhafter Information auf reiner Spekulationsgrundlage eben einer Fusion wie geplant daher nicht zustimmen..

Wenn andere das können und wollen, wissen die vielleicht ja mehr oder es wurde ihnen mehr gesagt.??..

Ob das eine Grundlage für einen einheitlichen Verband sein kann, wenn unterschiediche Informationsstände herrschen und Fragen diesbezüglich nicht beantwortet werden und man so nur weiter spekulieren kann, muss jeder Delegierte aus VDSF und DAV für sich selber entscheiden.

Ich würd da auch nicht dafür stimmen als Delegierter, egal was man mir vorgeben würde  (wundert jetzt niemanden, oder? ;-)))

Daher auch das hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254750


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Steht doch in der Überschrift:  "... Pleiten*?*  Pech und Pannen*?*"

Und genau darum geht es in dem Thread.
Und bis jetzt gibt es sowohl Argumente pro als auch contra, was den DAV betrifft.

pro DAV:

Immobilie könnte "Stille Reserve" sein.
Kontostände sind im Plus
PRAP könnte verstecktes Eigenkapital sein

contra DAV

durchweg negative Abschlüsse in den Vorjahren
bilanzierte PRAP könnte auf ausstehende Zahlungen/Leistungen hindeuten
Immobilienbewertung könnte ein Problem verschleiern

Schlauer sind wir nach wie vor nicht.
Steckt hinter dem Ganzen eine bewusst täuschende Bilanz, die den DAV schlechter darstellt, als er in Wirklichkeit ist?
Wurden Vorgriffe auf Zahlungen für ausstehende Leistungen getätigt?
Sind in vergangenen Bilanzen Fehler gemacht worden, die jetzt auf diese Weise kaschiert werden müssen?
Sind es einfach nur wahnsinnig geschickt erstellte Bilanzen, die dem DAV trotz versteckter Gewinne (Eigenkapitalzufluss) den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit sichern (was kritisch werden könnte, wenn das Finanzamt auf die Idee käme, da irgendwelche Gewinnerzielungs_absichten_ zu vermuten)?


Weiß leider keiner so genau, vor allem der für die Fusion zuständige Wirtschaftsprüfer eben nicht.
Also müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass das, was er geschrieben hat, nach wie vor relevant ist. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Sorry Honeyball:
Es ist überhaupt nicht die Frage Pro oder Contra DAV...

Nur die Frage, waum beide Verbände immer noch nicht alles komplett offenlegen (ja auch gegeneinander), sondern es immer noch (selbst nach Berlin, obwohl die Fragen vorher schon gestellt waren und ja leider nie beantwortet wurden) erheblichen Klärungsbedarf auch seitens der Landesverbände gibt..

Und wie man erwarten kann, dass das alle Delegierten einfach so schlucken ohne nachzudenken..

Nur weil mans über Jahrezehnte so gewohnt war, dass die eben alles abnicken??

Gut, dass zumindest mehr als 25% im VDSF aufgewacht  sind und das Spiel nicht mehr so mitmachen.

Sondern jetzt mal richtig Bescheid wissen wollen..

Und vorher einen gemeinsamen vernünftigen Haushalt für die kommenden Jahre festgeschrieben haben wollen.

Und bis dahin gehört dieser (Kon)Fusionswahnsinn eben einfach gestoppt.

Und ich bin Ahnungloser007 wirklich dankbar, dass er aufgezeigt hat, wie viel Unklarheit da noch drin steckt und in wie viele Richtungen man da noch aufpassen muss...
#6#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Genau das hab ich ja dargestellt, dass eben nichts offen liegt, sondern es sich nach außen eher chaotisch (im Sinne von stark unstrukturiert und unsortiert) darstellt und viel zu viel Platz für Spekulationen in alle Richtungen bleibt.


----------



## fischmäc (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

.....und so lange der Opa Vorbild ist, wird sich auch in S-H nichts ändern.
( Opa von Hr.R.Vollborn war langjähriger Vorsitzender vom VDSF..................Damals als die Zahlen noch schwarz waren.)

..............und S-H ist ja bekannt für sein Traditionsbewußtsein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> Donnerwetter....
> 
> "Pleite"??? Ich gehe mal davon aus, Du / Ihr meint damit "insolvent", oder?
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach.

"Pleite" bedeutet für mich, dass ich einem solchen Kunden keine Ware ohne Vorkasse schicke, weil ich immer davon ausgehen muss, dass eine Rechung nicht bezahlt wird. 

Die Bilanzen des DAV erwecken für mich diesen Anschein.

Wenn dem nicht so ist, hat er das hervorragend getarnt. Zumindest aber versucht er, die tatsächliche Situation zu verschleiern, was wiederum Grund genug wäre, Ware nur gegen Vorkasse zu liefern. 

Da Du offenbar einen tieferen Einblick in die Materie hast, kannst Du uns ja aufklären.


----------



## fischmäc (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ralle, 
Ware gegen Vorkasse ist ja nur eineVorstufe.

Du bekommst dann ja noch Ware per Nachnahme geschickt.

Hier geht es demnächst wohl um direkte Vokasse.

Geld auf meinem Konto und erst dann arbeite ich.

Leider haben wir Mitglieder nicht die Möglichkeit Leistung zu bezahlen. Wir werden einfach abgebucht.


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausführlichen Text sollte ich dazu bis morgen abend haben..
> .




...schon etwas in Erfahrung bringen können???


----------



## stipper1 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ich habe die letzten Tage die Beiträge zur Fusion mit großemn Interesse gelesen und gerade einmal versucht etwas näheres über die Grundstücke heraus zu bekommen.
Alles was ich finden konnte waren diese Hinweise auf der Homepage von der Stadt Oranienburg:
Flur-30 liegt in einem Sanierungsgebiet http://daten2.verwaltungsportal.de/...ranienburg_sanierungsgebiet_1._ergaenzung.pdf
Den städtebaulichen Leitfaden dazu findet man hier: http://www.oranienburg.de/rechtsgrundlagen/abfrage.php?id=18448

Da es sich lt. DV-Jahresabschluss nur um Grund und Boden ohne Gebäude handelt, sollten auch keine weiteren Kosten zu erwarten sein. Sollte ich mit dieser Interpretation falsch liegen, dann bitte ich um entsprechende Rückmeldung.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Ich wärm eigentlich ungern alte Beiträge auf, aber Du Thomas wolltest Dich um die PRA nochmals kümmern.

Irgendwelche neuen Erkenntisse Deiner Steuer/Finanzjongleure?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Alle bereits eigestellt (siehe Eingangsposting), Fragen an DAV sind unterwegs...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2013)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Irgendwie muss man dem neuen Verband doch aus den Schulden helfen......|kopfkrat|supergri

Da nach der "Fusion" alle verfusionierten Angler falsche Mitgliedsausweise haben, könnte man doch neue verkaufen um die Kasse aufzufüllen.|thinkerg::m#t


----------



## Knispel (9. März 2013)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man dem neuen Verband doch aus den Schulden helfen......|kopfkrat|supergri
> 
> Da nach der "Fusion" alle verfusionierten Angler falsche Mitgliedsausweise haben, könnte man doch neue verkaufen um die Kasse aufzufüllen.|thinkerg::m#t


 
Stimmt, ich hab doch jetzt schon für den VDSF bezahlt und die 2013 Beitragsmarke erhalten - muss ich jetzt noch einmal blechen für den DAFV ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. März 2013)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hab doch jetzt schon für den VDSF bezahlt und die 2013 Beitragsmarke erhalten - muss ich jetzt noch einmal blechen für den DAFV ?


 
Steht doch alles im Verschmelzungsvertrag geschrieben:



> (3) Mitgliedsausweise des DAV und des VDSF behalten ihre Gültigkeit und können innerhalb​eines Zeitraums von 6 Jahren in Ausweise des DAFV umgetauscht werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2013)

*AW: Verbandsfinanzen: Pleiten? Pech und Pannen?*

Die Ausweise müssen nur teuer genug sein. Dann hat man in 6 Jahren keine Schulden mehr.
Gut möglich aber auch, dass man schon vorher drauf drängt, umzusteigen.


----------

